# Querdenker



## Doofkatze (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn man an einem Bahnhof auf eine Säule Gleis 9 3/4 schreibt, gibt es Leute, die gegen die Säule rennen?

Warum gibt es kein Alkoholflugverbot in Azeroth?



Gibt es weitere solche Fragen, die ihr euch stellt? Insider erlaubt.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Gibt es weitere solche Fragen, die ihr euch stellt?




ja...ist dir langweilig?
lies lieber die Potterbände, oder zock noch ein bissel wow...macht mehr sinn...


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2011)

Wieso sollte ihm langweilig sein? Sollte dann auch für 95% der Leute die hier posten, mich einbegriffen, gelten.

Antwort: Es gibt auch Leute die gegen die Säule rennen ohne das da 9 3/4 dran steht.   Eine Frage fällt mir net ein... :/


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

9 3/4? Kapier isch nisch ...


----------



## Firun (25. Mai 2011)

Ich kapier den ganzen Sinn des threads nicht...


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Mai 2011)

Sein oder nicht sein?


----------



## Lakor (25. Mai 2011)

Dürfen Vegetarier Fleischtomaten essen?


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich kapier den ganzen Sinn des threads nicht...



Jeder stellt eine oder mehrere Fragen, die das um-die-Ecke-denken erfordern.
Warum nicht? Ist doch ganz witzig 


Mir fällt allerdings auch grad keine Frage ein.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Was passiert, wenn man sich zweimal halb tot lacht?

Was fühlt ein Schmetterling im Bauch, wenn er verliebt ist?

In welcher Farbe läuft ein Schlumpf an, wenn man ihn würgt?

Wenn Schwimmen schlank macht, was machen Blauwale falsch?

Warum gibt es in Flugzeugen Schwimmwesten, aber keine Fallschirme? (das hab ich mich jedes Mal gefragt, wenn die Saftschubsen ihren Tanz aufgeführt haben ^^)

Ein Marmeladenbrot landet immer auf der Marmeladenseite. Eine Katze landet immer auf den Füßen. Was passiert, wenn man einer Katze ein Marmeladenbrot mit der Marmeladenseite nach oben auf den Rücken bindet? (ich hab zwar ne Katze - aber ausprobieren möchte ich es dennoch nicht  )

Find solche Fragen, genauso wie "unnützes Wissen" (das einzige Buch, das eine größere Auflage hat, als die Bibel, ist der IKEA-Katalog), ganz witzig und manchmal interessant.


----------



## Lakor (25. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ein Marmeladenbrot landet immer auf der Marmeladenseite. Eine Katze landet immer auf den Füßen. Was passiert, wenn man einer Katze ein Marmeladenbrot mit der Marmeladenseite nach oben auf den Rücken bindet? (ich hab zwar ne Katze - aber ausprobieren möchte ich es dennoch nicht  )



THIS! Das habe ich mich schon immer gefragt, bitte probiers aus, ich hab keine Katze, also musst du es für die Wissenschaft tun. SEI UNSER SCHRÖDINGER!


----------



## Ennia (25. Mai 2011)

Das hat aber mit "querdenken" bzw. latheraler Denkweise nichts zu tun. Das sind einfach nur sinnlose Fragen...


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 9 3/4? Kapier isch nisch ...



Harry Potter, Teil 1....

--------------------

Warum faltet der Zitronenfalter keine Zitronen?
Warum drückt jeder Mensch auf den Knopf, der rot ist und beschriftet ist "Nicht drücken"?
Wenn ich mich auf einen jüdischen Marktplatz stelle und laut "Jehova" rufe, was passiert? *g*
Wenn man einer Hummel beibringen würde, dass sie im physikalischen Sinne eigentlich gar nicht fliegen könnte, würde sie dann noch fliegen können?


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> THIS! Das habe ich mich schon immer gefragt, bitte probiers aus, ich hab keine Katze, also musst du es für die Wissenschaft tun. SEI UNSER SCHRÖDINGER!



Nein. Ich liebe meine Katze. Außerdem hatte die vor Jahren einen Schlaganfall und ihr Gleichgewichtssinn ist eh ein bisschen angeschlagen, weswegen sie auch nicht IMMER auf den Füßen landet, wenn sie wo runterfällt :/


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Mai 2011)

Werde ich als Atheist in einem Religionskrieg von allen erschossen?


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Warum gibt es in Flugzeugen Schwimmwesten, aber keine Fallschirme? (das hab ich mich jedes Mal gefragt, wenn die Saftschubsen ihren Tanz aufgeführt haben ^^)



die frage finde ich als einzigstes sinnvoll
udn hab mich das schon selber gefragt,denn im ernstfall könnte ja der pilot,der halt eine wasserlandung hinbekommt(deswegen ja auch die Erklärung der Funktion der Schwimmweste),wohl auch in ausreichender Höhe in gleitflug gehen udn die menschen mit dem fallschirm abspringen lassen...
die überlebens-chance beim fallschirmsprung ist sicherlich sehr viel höher als eine Notlandung auf dem wasser...


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die überlebens-chance beim fallschirmsprung ist sicherlich sehr viel höher als eine Notlandung auf dem wasser...


Aber auch nur, wenn du weißt, wie ein Fallschirm funktioniert und wie du damit umgehen musst. Und das wissen im Normalfall wohl 99% der Passagiere nicht. Außerdem ist ein Passagierflugzeug für einen Fallschirmabsprung völlig ungeeignet. Im Worst-Case landen alle, die abspringen, 'ne viertel Sekunde später am Leitwerk.


----------



## xdave78 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich frag mich schon seit der 11. Klasse ob, wenn man sich mit 299.999,999..usw km/s entgegen der Erdrotation bewegt (Superman) man theoretisch tatsächlich in der Zeit zurückreisen kann 

EDIT: Korrigiert!


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, wenn du weißt, wie ein Fallschirm funktioniert und wie du damit umgehen musst. Und das wissen im Normalfall wohl 99% der Passagiere nicht. Außerdem ist ein Passagierflugzeug für einen Fallschirmabsprung völlig ungeeignet. Im Worst-Case landen alle, die abspringen, 'ne viertel Sekunde später am Leitwerk.




anstatt zu erklären wie ne schwimmweste funktioniert zeigen sie halt wie ein falllschirm funzt 

natürlich sollten nicht die Türen benutzt werden die vorm leitwerk sind.ich meine es gibt doch auch hinter den Flügeln Türen(Notausgänge)...

der pilot kann ja bevor er zum wassern ansetzt ne ehrenrunde drehen.udn wer mit fallschirm springen will tut das und wer lieber mit seiner schwimmweste sitzen bleiben will,soll das halt machen...


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich schon seit der 11. Klasse ob, wenn man sich mit 300km/s entgegen der Erdrotation bewegt (Superman) man theoretisch tatsächlich in der Zeit zurückreisen kann


Sollte da nicht die Zeit nur stehen bleiben, für dich? Wenn du dich rückwärts bewegen willst, müßtest du doch theoretisch schneller als das Licht sein. Und da - laut Einstein - nichts schneller als das Licht sein kann, geht das nicht. 



shadow24 schrieb:


> anstatt zu erklären wie ne schwimmweste funktioniert zeigen sie halt wie ein falllschirm funzt
> 
> natürlich sollten nicht die Türen benutzt werden die vorm leitwerk sind.ich meine es gibt doch auch hinter den Flügeln Türen(Notausgänge)...
> 
> der pilot kann ja bevor er zum wassern ansetzt ne ehrenrunde drehen.udn wer mit fallschirm springen will tut das und wer lieber mit seiner schwimmweste sitzen bleiben will,soll das halt machen...


Ich meinte ja schon die hinteren Türen. Wenn du da aus dem Flieger springst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass du (aufgrund von Geschwindigkeit, Luftwirbel von den Tragflächen, ...) erstmal 'n Auftrieb bekommst und das Leitwerk küsst. Vorn wäre es ja das Tragwerk / Tragflächen. Und da landeste wohl eher in der Turbine. *splatter*


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich schon seit der 11. Klasse ob, wenn man sich mit 300km/s entgegen der Erdrotation bewegt (Superman) man theoretisch tatsächlich in der Zeit zurückreisen kann




hehe, wer soll denn bei der geschwindigkeit lenken???wenn man in der nächsten sekunde 300 km weiter ist als der punkt wo man eben noch war....
wahrscheinlich durchschlägt man gleich nach einer teilstrecke ein Flugzeug(in dem die Stewardess gerade die funktion der schwimmweste/fallschirm erklärt


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja schon die hinteren Türen. Wenn du da aus dem Flieger springst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass du (aufgrund von Geschwindigkeit, Luftwirbel von den Tragflächen, ...) erstmal 'n Auftrieb bekommst und das Leitwerk küsst. Vorn wäre es ja das Tragwerk / Tragflächen. Und da landeste wohl eher in der Turbine. *splatter*




ok,an dem Problem muss man noch arbeiten


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe, wer soll denn bei der geschwindigkeit lenken???wenn man in der nächsten sekunde 300 km weiter ist als der punkt wo man eben noch war....
> wahrscheinlich durchschlägt man gleich nach einer teilstrecke ein Flugzeug(in dem die Stewardess gerade die funktion der schwimmweste/fallschirm erklärt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn ein Aktenkoffer ein Koffer für Akten ist, was ist dann eine Handtasche?

Darf man an einem Freitag arbeiten?

Den Rest lass ich mal dahingestellt


----------



## xdave78 (25. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe, wer soll denn bei der geschwindigkeit lenken???wenn man in der nächsten sekunde 300 km weiter ist als der punkt wo man eben noch war....
> wahrscheinlich durchschlägt man gleich nach einer teilstrecke ein Flugzeug(in dem die Stewardess gerade die funktion der schwimmweste/fallschirm erklärt


Hehe..naja man könnte ja auch einen x-beliebigen Orbit nehmen. Es macht auf die Frage keinen Unterschied ob ich die Datumsgrenze 7,5x oder 7x pro Sekunde überschreite. Die Antwort kenne ich inzwischen..aber damals hat die Frage meine Physiklehrerein immer genervt^^


----------



## Devil4u (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn Sonnenblumenöl aus Sonnenblumen gemacht ist, und Olivenöl aus Oliven. Aus was wird dann Babyöl gemacht?

Warum gibt es Wiener Würstchen nur im 4er und Hotdogbrötchen nur im 3er Pack?


----------



## Gazeran (25. Mai 2011)

Als der Mensch entdeckte, dass Kühe Milch geben – was tat er da gerade?

Und zu der Sache mit der Katze und dem Butterbrot:


Hengist schrieb:


> Ist einfach zu erklären.
> Zitat:" Nun stellte sich im Jahre 2003 ein Forscherteam der Hans-Maulwurf-Universität für Sinnlose Studien folgenden Frage: "Was würde passieren, wenn man einer Durchschnittskatze ein 08/15-Standardbutterbrot auf den Rücken schnallen würde (logischerweise mit der Butterseite entgegen der Fellrichtung) und diesen Aufbau dann von einer Kante stoßen würde?" Die Forscher kamen durch aufschlussreiche Gedankenexperimente zu folgenden möglichen Ergebnissen:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2011)

Nuja, könnte man nicht unter dem Flugzeug aussteigen mit so nem Fallschirm? Da ist ja dann im Optimalfall nichts im Weg a la Turbinen, Leitwerk, Tragwerg etc.pp... ausser vllt. xDave78 der dich mitreisst wenn er vorbeifliegt.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Mai 2011)

Devil4u schrieb:


> Warum gibt es Wiener Würstchen nur im 4er und Hotdogbrötchen nur im 3er Pack?



Genau DAS hab ich mich letzte Woche auch gefragt als ich das gekauft habe...2x4er Würstchen und 3x 3er Brötchen - wasn Schwachsinn :-9


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nuja, könnte man nicht unter dem Flugzeug aussteigen mit so nem Fallschirm? Da ist ja dann im Optimalfall nichts im Weg a la Turbinen, Leitwerk, Tragwerg etc.pp... ausser vllt. xDave78 der dich mitreisst wenn er vorbeifliegt.




hehe,genau...


----------



## xdave78 (25. Mai 2011)

*wrumm* 

Nee ich glaube da gibt es soviele Turbulenzen und Verwirbelungen...ganz zu schweigen von der Panik bei einem solchen Notfall..dass da garantiert Einige bei draufgingen...die Frage ist halt ob es weniger wären als wenn dei Maschine Not landet oder gar abstürzt.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2011)

Als im letzten Jahr die eine Maschine auf dem Hudson River notlandete passierte ja garnichts eigentlich, bei den ganzen grossen Abstürzen segelt das Flugzeug ja kaum, sondern fällt wie ein Klotz, schlingert, eiert bis es auf der Meeresoberfläche aufschlägt, oder?

Bestes Beispiel ist ja die Maschine der AirFrance, ich mein, an der ist ja kein Stück auf dem anderen geblieben. Ich glaub, die hätten beim rausspringen bessere Chancen gehabt.

300 Schleudersitze in nem Flugzeug ist ne doofe Idee oder?


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich schon seit der 11. Klasse ob, wenn man sich mit 300km/s entgegen der Erdrotation bewegt (Superman) man theoretisch tatsächlich in der Zeit zurückreisen kann



Nur doof, dass die Masse, je weiter man sich c nähert, immer größer wird. Sprich, c wird man an sich nie erreichen können. 

Was den Fallschirm angeht:

Um so einen Sprung zu überleben, braucht man einen fitten Körper und langes Training. Das heißt, alle Menschen über 50 und alle unter 18 können das vergessen. Dazu braucht man jede Menge körperliche Fitness und auch Technik.

Zusätzliche Probleme: 

- Warum sollte man denn abspringen? Doch nur, wenn eine Notlandung nicht möglich ist, also starkes Feuer oder eine abgebrochene Tragfläche. Aber unter diesen Umständen kommt man sowieso nicht raus. Wenn die Kiste brennt, will ja jeder zur Tür, ergo kommt man kaum rechtzeitig raus. Und bei einem solchen technischen Schaden ist ein Absprung gar nicht erst möglich. Somit stellt sich die Frage: Wann ist ein Absprung denn wirklich nützlich? 

- In 10 Km Höhe herrschen zwischen -70 und -50 Grad. Wer da im T-Shirt abspringt, kommt niemals lebend unten an. Und weiter absinken kann der Pilot ja nicht, da es sich ja um einen solchen Schaden handeln muss, dass dazu keine Zeit mehr bleibt. Sonst würde er ja notlanden. Und wenn das Fahrwerk kaputt ist? Dann wird es knifflig, aber mit etwas Gück muss nur das Gepäck unten dran glauben. Zur Explosion wie in billigen Actionfilmen kommt es da nicht.

- Last but not least: Wer mit dem Ding nicht umgehen kann, landet mit einer recht hohen Geschwindigkeit im besten Fall auf dem Kopf oder auf dem Rücken. Den Spaß hat dann die Straßenreinigung.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Genau DAS hab ich mich letzte Woche auch gefragt als ich das gekauft habe...2x4er Würstchen und 3x 3er Brötchen - wasn Schwachsinn :-9



:O Bei mir war's andersrum, ich hatte ein 5er-Pack Würstchen und ein 6er-Pack Brötchen o.o


Wieso hat saure Sahne ein Verfallsdatum, wenn sie eh schon sauer ist? Bei geschlossener Verpackung sollte ja kein Schimmel dran kommen.

Warum glauben einem die meisten Menschen, ohne nachzudenken, wenn man ihnen erklärt, am Himmel gäbe es 400 Billionen Sterne - aber wenn man sagt "Vorsicht, die Bank ist frisch gestrichen", patschen sie erstmal drauf?

Wenn die Stiftung Warentest Vibratoren testet, ist dann ein "befriedigend" besser als "gut"? 

Wieso klebt Superkleber nicht auf der Innenseite der Tube?

Warum heißt Dusch Das nicht Dusch Dich?

Gibt es eingefleischte Vegetarier?


Bitteschön - antwortet mir!


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Mai 2011)

Eben in der Mittagspause bei Mc Doof jemanden beobachtet... Warum schauen die Menschen erstmal auf das kleine Schildchen "DRÜCKEN" an der Tür, um als erstes zu versuchen zu ziehen, um danach mit einem kleinen lächeln doch zu drücken?

Xdave hätte es gut. Er würde den Schmerz, den die Tür verursacht, erst in 300 km Entfernung merken ^^


----------



## Kyrador (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich in einem fahrenden Bus / Zug von ganz hinten nach vorne gehen, bin ich dann schneller als der Bus / Zug?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich dich Frage, ob du mit mir schlafen willst, ist dann die Antwort auf die Frage die selbe wie auf diese Frage?


----------



## Kyrador (25. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich Frage, ob du mit mir schlafen willst, ist dann die Antwort auf die Frage die selbe wie auf diese Frage?



Das ist schamlos aus dem Bilder-Thread geklaut


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das ist schamlos aus dem Bilder-Thread geklaut


ist es diebstahl wenn man es von sich selber nimmt?

passt hier gerade so gut rein^^


----------



## Kyrador (25. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ist es diebstahl wenn man es von sich selber nimmt?



Als Philosoph würde ich sagen: ja, es gibt solche Fälle. Wenn du Selbstmord begehst, nimmst du dir das Leben, was als Diebstahl betrachtet werden kann (je nach pers. Einstellung), denn nur weil es dein Leben ist, hast du kein Recht, es dir zu nehmen (was Diebstahl gleichkäme).


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Mai 2011)

Kyrador, nicht um die Zeit ^^ Das ist zu früh für Philosophie!


----------



## Jordin (25. Mai 2011)

Ich mach mal gleich c&p, bevor noch mehr Hobby-Guttenbergs meinen damit auffahren zu müssen, auf welch elementare tiefgreifende Fragen sie schon gekommen sind. 

 Nun kann sich jeder bedienen, wie er möchte und abstreichen. 

 Falls die ein oder andere Weisheit schon gefallen ist bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen - da war ich wohl nicht schnell genug 





Was fühlt ein Schmetterling im Bauch, wenn er verliebt ist?

Was soll das Verfallsdatum auf saurer Sahne?

Was zählen Schafe, wenn sie einschlafen wollen?

Gibt es in einer Teefabrik Kaffeepausen?

Was passiert, nachdem man sich 2 Mal halbtot gelacht hat?

Warum nennt man einen Mann, der Frauen schmutzige Sachen sagt, einen Sexist, während eine Frau, die Männern schmutzige Sachen sagt, eine Mark pro Minute kriegt?

Warum trägt ein Kamikazepilot einen Helm?

Warum gibt es Whiskas-Huhn, -Fisch und -Rind, aber kein Whiskas-Maus?

Wenn ein Schizophrener mit Selbstmord droht - ist das dann eine Geiselnahme?

Ist eine volle Harddisk schwerer als eine leere?

Wenn Schwimmen gut sein soll für die Entwicklung von Armen und Beinen, warum haben Fische weder Arme noch Beine?

Warum werden Zigaretten an Tankstellen verkauft, wo das Rauchen verboten ist?

Wenn Autofahren verboten ist, nachdem man etwas getrunken hat, warum haben Bars und Kneipen Parkplätze?

Wenn nichts an Teflon kleben bleibt, wie wird Teflon an der Pfanne festgemacht?

Kriegt ein Fisch genau wie ein Mensch Krämpfe, wenn er direkt nach dem Essen schwimmen geht?

Wie heißen die harten Plastikenden an den Schnürsenkeln?

Wenn ein Laden 24 Stunden am Tag an 365 Tagen im Jahr geöffnet hat, warum hat er dann ein Schloss in der Tür?

Wenn das Universum alles ist und sich ausdehnt, wo dehnt es sich dann rein?

Bekommt man Geld zurück, wenn das Taxi rückwärts fährt?

Warum sind Möhren orangener als Orangen?

Warum hat Tarzan keinen Bart?

Leben Verheiratete länger oder kommt ihnen das nur so vor?

Wenn ein Schizophrener mit Selbstmord droht, kann er wegen Geiselnahme verurteilt werden?

Wenn Schildermacher streiken, wer beschreibt ihre Schilder?

Warum gibt es kein Katzenfutter mit Maus-Flavour?

Ist der Begriff Selbsthilfegruppe nicht widersinnig?

Eine Thermoskanne hält im Winter warm, und im Sommer kalt. Doch woher weiß sie, wann Sommer und wann Winter ist?

Wenn schwimmen schlank macht, was machen Blauwale falsch?

Wenn Maisöl aus Mais gemacht wird, wie sieht es mit Babyöl aus?

Wenn Superkleber wirklich überall klebt, warum dann nicht auf der Innenseite der Tube?

Warum ist nie besetzt, wenn man eine falsche Nummer wählt?

Warum muss man für den Besuch beim Hellseher einen Termin haben?

Wenn es heute 0 Grad hat und morgen doppelt so kalt werden soll, wie kalt wird es morgen?

Warum ist einsilbig dreisilbig?

Warum glauben einem Leute sofort, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass es am Himmel 400 Billionen Sterne gibt, aber wenn man ihnen sagt, dass die Bank frisch gestrichen ist, müssen sie draufpatschen?

Warum besteht Zitronenlimonade größtenteils aus künstlichen Zutaten, während in Geschirrspülmittel richtiger Zitronensaft drin ist?

Leben Verheiratete länger oder kommt ihnen das nur so vor?

Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit breitet sich das Dunkel aus?

Wie packt man Styroporkügelchen ein, wenn man sie verschickt?

Gibt's ein anderes Wort für Synonym?

Wenn ein Schizophrener mit Selbstmord droht, kann er wegen Geiselnahme verurteilt werden?

Warum gibt es kein Katzenfutter mit Maus-Geschmack?

Wie würden Stühle aussehen, wenn wir die Kniescheiben hinten hätten?

Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen?

Warum gehen Frauen niemals alleine aufs Klo?

Wenn nichts an Teflon haftet, wieso haftet es an der Pfanne?

Wieso hat eine 24-Stunden-Tankstelle Tür-Schlösser?

Warum ist "Abkürzung" so ein langes Wort?

Warum benutzt man für "Tödliche Injektionen" in den Staaten sterilisierte Spritzen/Nadeln?

Warum steht auf Sauerrahm-Bechern ein Verfallsdatum?

Haben blinde Eskimos Blinden-Schlittenhunde?

Warum gibt es in Flugzeugen Schwimmwesten statt Fallschirme?

Wie kommt ein Schneepflugfahrer morgens zur Arbeit?

Wenn man in einem Fluggerät sitzen würde, das mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt, was würde passieren, wenn man die Scheinwerfer einschaltet?

Auf den meisten Verbrauchsgütern steht "Hier Öffnen". Was schreibt das Protokoll vor, wenn dort stehen würde: "Woanders öffnen"?

Wenn die sog. "Black Box" eines Flugzeugs unzerstörbar ist, wieso baut man dann nicht das ganze Flugzeug aus dem Material?

Wenn Blinde dunkle Brillen tragen, warum tragen dann Taube keine Ohrwärmer?

Wenn man Pasta und Antipasta isst - ist man dann noch immer hungrig?

Ist Sterilität vererbbar?

Wenn man Trockeneis schmilzt, kann man dann baden, ohne nass zu werden?

Müssen Amphibien nach dem Essen eine Stunde warten, bevor sie an Land dürfen?

Halten Enten Gummimenschen für lustig?

Was steht auf den Schildern der Schildermaler, wenn sie streiken?

Ist es ein Erfolg, wenn sich ein Buch über Fiaskos schlecht verkauft?

Rapsöl ist aus Raps gemacht. Sonnenblumenöl ist aus Sonnenblumen gemacht. Aber aus was ist Babyöl?


Warum ist das Wort "einsilbig" dreisilbig?


Wenn ein Geldbeutel ein Beutel für Geld ist, was ist dann ein Windbeutel?


Wenn Schuhcreme Creme für Schuhe ist, was ist dann Buttercreme?


Wenn Quarkkuchen Kuchen aus Quark ist, was ist dann Hundekuchen?


Wenn ein Kleiderkoffer ein Koffer für Kleider ist, was ist dann ein Handkoffer?
Wenn man einen Schlumpf würgt, welche Farbe bekommt er dann?

Wie kommen die "Rasen betreten verboten"-Schilder in die Mitte des Rasens?

Haben Analphabeten genau so viel Spaß mit einer Buchstabensuppe?

Als der Mensch entdeckte, daß Kühe Milch geben - was tat er dann gerade?

Wenn Chinesen auf Hochzeiten Reis werfen, werfen Mexikaner dann Kakteen?

Falls ein Wort falsch geschrieben im Wörterbuch steht, werden wir das je
erfahren?

Warum "Abkürzung" so ein langes Wort ist?

Wie merkt man, daß unsichtbare Tinte aus ist?

Warum hat Noah die zwei Stechmücken nicht erschlagen?

Wenn Hasenpfoten Glück bringen, hat der Hase dann auch Glück gehabt?

Ein Butterbrot landet immer auf der Butterseite.
Eine Katze landet immer auf den Pfoten.
Was passiert, wenn man einer Katze Butter auf den Rücken schmiert?

Wenn der Mensch eine Weiterentwicklung des Affen ist, warum gibt es dann
noch Affen?

Bekommen die Arbeitnehmer von Lipton auch eine Kaffeepause?

Wie weiß eine Thermoskanne, ob ein Getränk kalt oder warm bleiben muß?

Wie sorgt man dafür, daß Rehe tatsächlich bei den Verkehrszeichen die
Straße überqueren?

Warum schrumpfen Schafe nicht wenn es regnet?

Wenn es heute null Grad hat, und es wird morgen zwei mal so kalt,wieviel
Grad hat es dann morgen?

Warum muß der Deckel von einem Sarg zugenagelt werden?

Wenn auf einer Non-Stick-Beschichtung nichts ankleben kann, wie bekommt
man die Non-Stick-Beschichtung dann in die Pfanne?

Was zählen Schafe, wenn sie nicht schlafen können?

Was passierte mit den ersten 6 "Up's"?

Hatten Adam und Eva einen Nabel?

Schwimmt eine Ente mit einer Pfote im Kreis?

Olivenöl kommt von Oliven, Maisöl kommt von Mais. Woher kommt Babyöl?

Wenn Dich ein Taxichaffeur im Rückwärtsgang nach Hause bringt, muß er dann
Dir was bezahlen?

Wenn man mit einem Fahrzeug Lichtgeschwindigkeit fährt, was passiert, wenn
man die Scheinwerfer einschaltet?

Bekommen Brandopfer Vergünstigungen in Krematorien?

Wie weiß ein Blinder, daß er fertig ist mit Hintern putzen?

--------------------------------------------

*Querdenken *beinhaltet das Wort "denken", nicht "nachplappern".


----------



## nemø (25. Mai 2011)

Aprospos:

Kann Gott einen Stein erschaffen, den er selber nicht anheben kann?


Atheistenpower *fistrise*


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Als Philosoph würde ich sagen: ja, es gibt solche Fälle. Wenn du Selbstmord begehst, nimmst du dir das Leben, was als Diebstahl betrachtet werden kann (je nach pers. Einstellung), denn nur weil es dein Leben ist, hast du kein Recht, es dir zu nehmen (was Diebstahl gleichkäme).



Zum objektiven Tatbestand von §242 StGB gehört aber als Tatobjekt eine fremde, bewegliche Sache. Das Leben ist weder beweglich noch eine Sache, außerdem ist es nicht fremd. Fremd ist eine Sache, wenn sie im Eigentum oder Miteigentum eines anderen steht. Dein eigenes Leben ist dir somit nicht fremd.

Der Tatbestand ist nicht erfüllt. 

Außerdem müsste noch im subjektiven Tatbestand Zueignungsabsicht vorliegen (Enteignung mit dolus eventualis, Aneignung mit Absicht sowie Rechtswidrigkeit der beabsichtigten Zueignung [Widerspruch zur Rechtsordnung, Vorsatz bzgl. der Rechtswidrigkeit der Zueignung]).


Tut mir leid, das musste sein. Ich hab nächsten Freitag die 2. Zwischenprüfung. Da kam mir das gerade recht!


----------



## Kyrador (25. Mai 2011)

Niemand mag Klugscheisser  (wo kam der Spruch nochmal her?)

Ah, stimmt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QZ4KIDN_vMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manaori (25. Mai 2011)

Toller Thread  

@Jordin: 


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wenn ein Schizophrener mit Selbstmord droht - ist das dann eine Geiselnahme?[/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> [/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wie heißen die harten Plastikenden an den Schnürsenkeln?


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Schizophrenie ist ungleich Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung, Schizophrene haben Wahnvorstellungen, Paranoien, Psychosen etc, du meinst die MPS  *klugscheißmodus off* (sorry, aber das passiert soooooo vielen Leuten, das tut dem Hobbypsychologen irgendwie weh  Und da ihc mjich grad mit dem Thema beschäftige.. =D ) [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und das sind Ösen  Bekomme ich jetzt nen Keks? [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Du hast übrigens, abgesehen davon dass du einiges aus dem TGhread wiederholst, selber einige Sachen drei- bis viermal sogar drin >.> [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]So, BtT: [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Heute im Religionsunterricht. "Ist ein Pfarrer, der am Sonntag arbeitet, nicht irgendwie in einem Glaubenskonflikt?"[/font]


----------



## MasterCrain (25. Mai 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Aprospos:
> 
> Kann Gott einen Stein erschaffen, den er selber nicht anheben kann?
> 
> ...



Diese Frage ist gleichzeitig ein Beweis das Gott als Allmächtiges Wesen nicht existieren kann. Wenn er Allmächtig ist kann er diesen Stein erschaffen, aber wenn er Allmächtig ist kann er jeden Stein anheben auch diesen. Wenn er Allmächtig ist müssten also beide Bedingungen zur gleichen zeit erfüllt sein (er kann diesen Stein erschaffen den er nicht anheben kann UND er kann ich anheben) 

Da beide dinge nicht gleichzeitig sein können heißt das entweder zerbricht unsere Realität und das Universum fällt auseinander oder Gott als Allmächtiges Wesen existiert nicht.

Nun die Realität ist nicht zerbrochen also....


----------



## Manaori (25. Mai 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist gleichzeitig ein Beweis das Gott als Allmächtiges Wesen nicht existieren kann. Wenn er Allmächtig ist kann er diesen Stein erschaffen, aber wenn er Allmächtig ist kann er jeden Stein anheben auch diesen. Wenn er Allmächtig ist müssten also beide Bedingungen zur gleichen zeit erfüllt sein (er kann diesen Stein erschaffen den er nicht anheben kann UND er kann ich anheben)
> 
> Da beide dinge nicht gleichzeitig sein können heißt das entweder zerbricht unsere Realität und das Universum fällt auseinander oder Gott als Allmächtiges Wesen existiert nicht.
> 
> Nun die Realität ist nicht zerbrochen also....



Oder aber Gott ist SO allmächtig, dass er beide Vorraussetzungen erfüllt und wir mit unseren beschränkten Geistern das nur nicht fassen können.  Über Religion zu diskutieren ist müßig. Die einen galuben, die anderen nicht, aber solcherlei "Beweise" bringens nicht, und das sage ich als Ungläubige.


----------



## Jester (25. Mai 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist gleichzeitig ein Beweis das Gott als Allmächtiges Wesen nicht existieren kann. Wenn er Allmächtig ist kann er diesen Stein erschaffen, aber wenn er Allmächtig ist kann er jeden Stein anheben auch diesen. Wenn er Allmächtig ist müssten also beide Bedingungen zur gleichen zeit erfüllt sein (er kann diesen Stein erschaffen den er nicht anheben kann UND er kann ich anheben)
> 
> Da beide dinge nicht gleichzeitig sein können heißt das entweder zerbricht unsere Realität und das Universum fällt auseinander oder Gott als Allmächtiges Wesen existiert nicht.
> 
> Nun die Realität ist nicht zerbrochen also....



Es ist mitnichten ein Beweis für die Nichtexistenz Gottes, sondern vielmehr ein Beweis für die Beschränktheit des menschlichen Geistes.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was den Fallschirm angeht:
> 
> Um so einen Sprung zu überleben, braucht man einen fitten Körper und langes Training. Das heißt, alle Menschen über 50 und alle unter 18 können das vergessen. Dazu braucht man jede Menge körperliche Fitness und auch Technik.
> *also wenn ich gemein wäre würde ich schreiben schwund ist überall,aber da ich das nicht bin könnten ältere in Tandemsprung mit der stewardess abspringen.wenn nicht genug stewardessen da sind gibts halt würfel wer allein springen muss
> ...


----------



## shadow24 (25. Mai 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Aprospos:
> 
> Kann Gott einen Stein erschaffen, den er selber nicht anheben kann?




das ist so abstrakt wie die unendlichkeit des universums...


----------



## Lakor (25. Mai 2011)

Wo wir schon bei Gott sind:

Ist ein Blitzableiter auf einer Kirche nicht der größte Misstrauensbeweis gegen Gott überhaupt?


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Wenn es heute 0 Grad hat und morgen doppelt so kalt werden soll, wie kalt wird es morgen?



Glaub das kann man mathematisch loesen, wenn es z.B. 1 Grad heute waren und es soll morgen doppelt so kalt werden, dann sind es 0 Grad und von 0, wird es dann -1 sein, man muesste da einfach von der Skala ablesen.

Wobei 0 jetzt kein bestimmter Wert es, wenn es vorher 12 Grad waren und am naechsten Tag um -6 Grad kaelter geworden ist, kann man nicht einfach sagen, am naechsten Tag wird es nur -1 Grad kaelter.

Hab jetzt auch kein bock, drueber nachzudenken (:


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Mai 2011)

Zum Gott und Stein:

Ich zitierte: "Dieser Satz ist falsch."

Spätestens seit Portal 2 müssten einige Leute das Paradoxon kennen.




Zur Temperatur:

273.15 K = 0 °C -> Morgen ist es -136,575° Kalt. Außer das Milchmädchen hat zugeschlagen.






> Wie weiß ein Blinder, daß er fertig ist mit Hintern putzen?



Da geht wohl jemand mit dem Handspiegel auf's Klo und schaut sich das Papier nochmal genau an.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei Gott sind:
> 
> Ist ein Blitzableiter auf einer Kirche nicht der größte Misstrauensbeweis gegen Gott überhaupt?



Wie kommst du denn darauf? Entgegen dem häufigen Verständnis dient Gott für die Gläubigen eben nicht nur den Menschen, vielmehr ist er einfach "unverständlich".


----------



## Jordin (25. Mai 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> Und das sind Ösen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


[/font] 


Nein. Es heißt nämlich "Benadelung" oder "Stifte".


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist gleichzeitig ein Beweis das Gott als Allmächtiges Wesen nicht existieren kann. Wenn er Allmächtig ist kann er diesen Stein erschaffen, aber wenn er Allmächtig ist kann er jeden Stein anheben auch diesen. Wenn er Allmächtig ist müssten also beide Bedingungen zur gleichen zeit erfüllt sein (er kann diesen Stein erschaffen den er nicht anheben kann UND er kann ich anheben)
> 
> Da beide dinge nicht gleichzeitig sein können heißt das entweder zerbricht unsere Realität und das Universum fällt auseinander oder Gott als Allmächtiges Wesen existiert nicht.
> 
> Nun die Realität ist nicht zerbrochen also....





Jester schrieb:


> Es ist mitnichten ein Beweis für die Nichtexistenz Gottes, sondern vielmehr ein Beweis für die Beschränktheit des menschlichen Geistes.


^--- This. Gott ist für unseren beschränkten menschlichen Geist, der schon bei so einem Paradoxum an seine Grenzen stößt, durch eigene Bemühungen niemals vollkommen zu verstehen.


----------



## Lakor (25. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf? Entgegen dem häufigen Verständnis dient Gott für die Gläubigen eben nicht nur den Menschen, vielmehr ist er einfach "unverständlich".



......Ich will jetzt keine Diskussion über pro/kontra Religion lostreten. Der Punkt ist dass es irgendwie unlogisch wäre wenn Gott einen Blitz in das Haus welches ihm dient donnert.^^


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> ......Ich will jetzt keine Diskussion über pro/kontra Religion lostreten. Der Punkt ist dass es irgendwie unlogisch wäre wenn Gott einen Blitz in das Haus welches ihm dient donnert.^^


Gott ist unlogisch. Oder anders gesagt: Mit Logik lässt sich Gott nicht verstehen.


----------



## Laz0rgun (25. Mai 2011)

> Ich frag mich schon seit der 11. Klasse ob, wenn man sich mit 300km/s entgegen der Erdrotation bewegt (Superman) man theoretisch tatsächlich in der Zeit zurückreisen kann



Achtung Physik Halbwissen: Laut Einstein soll man meinem Verständnis nach bei Geschwindigkeiten nahe der Lichtgeschwindigkeit in der Zeit reisen können, und zwar vom Zeitreisenden aus gesehen in die Zukunft, d.h. wenn du im Weltraum nahe Lichtgeschwindigkeit für sagen wir ne Stunde rumfliegen würdest und dann auf die Erde zurückkehrst, wären alle Menschen, die du jemals kanntest, schon lange tot.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwillingsparadoxon


----------



## Kyrador (25. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Zur Temperatur:
> 
> 273.15 K = 0 °C -> Morgen ist es -136,575° Kalt. Außer das Milchmädchen hat zugeschlagen.



Das Problem an der Frage ist doch eigentlich erstmal: wie definierst du kalt? Was ist dein Bezugspunkt, von dem ausgehend du kalt definierst? Insofern ist die Frage völlig sinnfrei


----------



## tonygt (25. Mai 2011)

Wie kann sich das Universum, dass ja als unendlich bezeichnet wird ausdehnen und wohin dehnt sich das ganze aus ?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Frage ist doch eigentlich erstmal: wie definierst du kalt? Was ist dein Bezugspunkt, von dem ausgehend du kalt definierst? Insofern ist die Frage völlig sinnfrei






Kälte, bzw. Wärme ist ganz klar physikalisch über die Teilchenbewegung definiert. Zudem haben wir hier einen klaren Skalar. Bei 0K haben wir den Stillstand, also den absoluten 0 Punkt, überraschender Weise ist es dann auch am kältesten. Das heißt, wir müssen uns in Richtung des Nullpunktes bewegen, wenn wir es kälter machen wollen. Doppelt so kalt bedeutet dabei halb so warm, also müssen wir die Strecke, die wir von 0 Grad bis 0 Kelvin haben einfach halbieren. So einfach ist das.

Das Universum wird zwar als unendlich bezeichnet, ist es aber nach den Anhängern der Big Bang Theorie nicht. Solange es also keinen Eindeutigen beweis gibt für den Big Bang heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es sich ausdehnt.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2011)

Ihr sprechet in Rätseln... 

*kommt sich gerade ziemlich dumm vor*


----------



## tonygt (25. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einem fahrenden Bus / Zug von ganz hinten nach vorne gehen, bin ich dann schneller als der Bus / Zug?



Kommt drauf an wie man das ganze betrachtes,t denn du Bewegst dich ja in dem Bus. Der Bus aussenrum bestimmt aber deine Geschwindigkeit, das heisst auch wenn du selber rennst, bist du vieleicht in dem Bus schneller aber insgesamt hat der Bus ja trotzdem die selbe Geschwindigkeit. Wenn du allerdings deine eigene Geschwindigkeit in dem Bus, mit der Geschwindigkeit des Buses Addierst ,wärst du um deine eigene Geschwindigkeit schnell als der Bus.


----------



## Manaori (25. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kälte, bzw. Wärme ist ganz klar physikalisch über die Teilchenbewegung definiert. Zudem haben wir hier einen klaren Skalar. Bei 0K haben wir den Stillstand, also den absoluten 0 Punkt, überraschender Weise ist es dann auch am kältesten. Das heißt, wir müssen uns in Richtung des Nullpunktes bewegen, wenn wir es kälter machen wollen. Doppelt so kalt bedeutet dabei halb so warm, also müssen wir die Strecke, die wir von 0 Grad bis 0 Kelvin haben einfach halbieren. So einfach ist das.
> 
> Das Universum wird zwar als unendlich bezeichnet, ist es aber nach den Anhängern der Big Bang Theorie nicht. Solange es also keinen Eindeutigen beweis gibt für den Big Bang heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es sich ausdehnt.



Kann sein dass ich mich irre, aber wurden nicht schon vor einigen Jahren Beweise für die Expansion des Universums gefunden? Ich meine, da mal was gelesen/gehört zu haben... oder ein Gespräch mit dem Physikprof.... weiß nicht mehr.


----------



## tonygt (25. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das Universum wird zwar als unendlich bezeichnet, ist es aber nach den Anhängern der Big Bang Theorie nicht. Solange es also keinen Eindeutigen beweis gibt für den Big Bang heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es sich ausdehnt.



Ich kenn jetzt zwar die Big Bang Thorie nicht, in all seinen Ausführungen aber wenn ich es richtig verstehe gehst du ja von einem anderem Theorie Ansatz aus als ich, wobei auch bei dir die Frage wäre, wenn das Universum endlich wäre, was käme danach, was sich ja wieder durchaus auf meine Frage beziehen kann, wie kann sich ein unendlicher Raum ausdehnen und wohin dehnt sich etwas aus.


----------



## Kyrador (25. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kälte, bzw. Wärme ist ganz klar physikalisch über die Teilchenbewegung definiert. Zudem haben wir hier einen klaren Skalar. Bei 0K haben wir den Stillstand, also den absoluten 0 Punkt, überraschender Weise ist es dann auch am kältesten. Das heißt, wir müssen uns in Richtung des Nullpunktes bewegen, wenn wir es kälter machen wollen. Doppelt so kalt bedeutet dabei halb so warm, also müssen wir die Strecke, die wir von 0 Grad bis 0 Kelvin haben einfach halbieren. So einfach ist das.



Das ist mir schon klar, aber mal ehrlich... wenn dich deine Frau/Freundin/whatever fragt, wie das Wetter heute wird und du sagst "Doppelt so kalt wie gestern", dann wird sie in der Regeln nicht sagen "Scheise, wir werden alle sterben!"


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das Universum wird zwar als unendlich bezeichnet, ist es aber nach den Anhängern der Big Bang Theorie nicht. Solange es also keinen Eindeutigen beweis gibt für den Big Bang heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es sich ausdehnt.


das universum dehnt sich definitv aus und das ist hinreichend bewiesen und messbar. unsere "universumsblase" ist auch nicht unendlich, da man den errechneten rand theoretisch erreichen kann, die frage ist nur: was liegt außerhalb


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Nochmal was zum Thema Flugzeug oO

Mal angenommen, es gäbe ein Flugzeug, das mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt... Wenn ich dann die Scheinwerfer anschalte, was passiert dann o.O Das kann mir doch bestimmt jemand beantworten, der physikalisch was drauf hat, oder?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

soweit ich das in erinnerung habe ist das ganze relativ 
aber das licht dürfte es nie schaffen den scheinwerfer zu verlassen, auf jeden fall nciht wenn man von außen guckt


wenn zwei züge mit lichtgeschwindigkeit fahren und auf sich zukommen, kommen sie sich trotzdem nur mit lichtgeschwindigkeit entgegen^^


hm da krieg ich glatt wieder lust mein teilchenphysik/relativitätswissen aufzufrischen


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Aber wenn man nachts fliegt und den Scheinwerfer anschaltet, dann sieht man mehr als ohne? Hö o.O


----------



## Aventhor (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab da auch ne Frage die ich mal irgendwo gehört habe und die mich beschäftigt.. ich versuchs mal so auszudrücken das es NICHT gegen die Regeln ist. Sondern ganz normal in vernünftigen Worten. x]

Dürfen Veganer Oralverkehr haben? Oder ist es ihnen auch erlaubt eine Salami in den Mund zu nehmen wenn sie sie nicht aufessen?
Und muss SIE es danach entsorgen? .. 

Ich weiß nicht mehr woher ich das hab.. warscheinlich ausm Fernsehn.  Das ist so schlimm!!!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

das ist wie beim flugzeug und den schallwellen die es einholt, man hört es nicht mehr kommen. beim auto überholen die dich lichtwellen, wenn du dich aber mit dem selben tempo bewegst wars das

@Aventhor Veganer sein hat nichts mit erlauben zu tun. die verzichten nicht auf fleisch weil sie es müssen, sondern weil sie es wollen


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Ich stell mir Deanne grad vor, wie sie kopfschüttelnd den Beitrag mit DIESER Frage liest... *mal zuwink* 

Also jetzt raucht mir der Kopf. Also seh ich von innen das Licht vom Scheinwerfer, aber von außen nicht?! Oder seh ich das überhaupt nicht? Oder.. ach herrje o.O


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also jetzt raucht mir der Kopf. Also seh ich von innen das Licht vom Scheinwerfer, aber von außen nicht?! Oder seh ich das überhaupt nicht? Oder.. ach herrje o.O


Wenn das Flugzeug mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt und du im inneren eine Taschenlampe anschalten würdest, dann denke ich, gäbe es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Du kannst mit der Taschenlampe in die Luft malen und das Licht würde "stehen bleiben"
2) Du siehst nichts, wenn du die Taschenlampe nach vorn hältst. Wenn du sie nach hinten hältst würde das Licht normal an die Wand projiziert werden (oder mit doppelter Lichtgeschwindigkeit, weil es ja mit c aus der Lampe austritt, während du dich mit c nach vorn bewegst?)


----------



## Yodaku (25. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zerquetscht man sich selbst? Ist man zwischen beiden wänden gefangen? Entsteht ein "unendlich tunnel" durch die portale?

ach ja noch was:
Warum hat man eigentlich sein eigenes Bewusstsein? Also warum ist man der der man ist. Wieso erlebt man alles aus dieser Perspektive (also in seinem Körper) Wie kommt es zustande? ich denk da so oft drüber nach, wie das passiert. Versteht ihr was ich meine?


----------



## orkman (25. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Leben Verheiratete länger oder kommt ihnen das nur so vor?



nee , die leben wirklich länger ... gibt studien dazu ... und ich kenne das genaue alter nicht mehr (denke es war 39 Jahre) , da sinkt die chance gewaltig noch eine frau zu bekommen


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Warum hat man eigentlich sein eigenes Bewusstsein? Also warum ist man der der man ist. Wieso erlebt man alles aus dieser Perspektive (also in seinem Körper) Wie kommt es zustande? ich denk da so oft drüber nach, wie das passiert. Versteht ihr was ich meine?


Ja, hab ich mich als Kind öfters gefragt: Warum nehme ich die Welt aus meinen Augen so wahr, wie ich sie wahrnehme? Und was ist in WIRKLICHKEIT vor unseren Augen? Später, mit mehr Verständnis, kam dann noch die Frage hinzu: Wie sieht die Welt vor unseren Augen in wirklichkeit aus? Ist schwarz wirklich schwarz? Rot wirklich rot? Gelb wirklich gelb? Oder sieht es vielleicht völlig anders aus, nur meine Augen interpretieren es wg der RGB Rezeptoren nur so? Ein Falke kann zB noch UV sehen. Ein Hund oder eine Katze sehen nur grau ... Wirklich spannend.


----------



## nemø (25. Mai 2011)

Wohin leuchtet ein Stern, der sich am Rand des sich ausdehnenden Universums befindet. Wenn sich etwas ausdehnt, muss auch etwas da sein, was da sonst wäre. Also, leuchtet er ins nichts? Oder leuchtet er ins nächste Universum, was direkt nebenan ist? Leuchtet er vielleicht in ein "Portal" und auf der Orangen Seite des Universums wieder rein?


----------



## Sabito (25. Mai 2011)

Was ist nach dem Tod? Gibt es die Wiedergeburt wirklich und woher will man dann wissen, dass es die Wiedergeburt gibt? In der annahme, das man nicht mit seinem Gedächnis wiedergeboren wird, was ja eigentlich logisch ist.


----------



## Manaori (25. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich mich als Kind öfters gefragt: Warum nehme ich die Welt aus meinen Augen so wahr, wie ich sie wahrnehme? Und was ist in WIRKLICHKEIT vor unseren Augen? Später, mit mehr Verständnis, kam dann noch die Frage hinzu: Wie sieht die Welt vor unseren Augen in wirklichkeit aus? Ist schwarz wirklich schwarz? Rot wirklich rot? Gelb wirklich gelb? Oder sieht es vielleicht völlig anders aus, nur meine Augen interpretieren es wg der RGB Rezeptoren nur so? Ein Falke kann zB noch UV sehen. Ein Hund oder eine Katze sehen nur grau ... Wirklich spannend.



Und ich dachte schon, ich sei die einzige, die über son scheiß nachdenkt  
DA wären dann noch die Frage... woher weiß ich, dass das passiert, was passiert? Vielleicht bin ich ja in meiner eigenen Welt gefangen, und das, was ich tue, ist in den Augen anderer etas völlig anderes und wird nur von meinem Hirn angepasst...


----------



## Lakor (25. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> DA wären dann noch die Frage... woher weiß ich, dass das passiert, was passiert? Vielleicht bin ich ja in meiner eigenen Welt gefangen, und das, was ich tue, ist in den Augen anderer etas völlig anderes und wird nur von meinem Hirn angepasst...



Vielleicht etwas sehr theoretisch aber da finde ich Nietzsches "Wille zur Macht" extrem spannend und gibt da auch eine plausible Antwort. 

Er geht banal gesprochen davon aus, dass der Mensch sich die Welt nur so weit erklärt, wie er sie erklärt braucht. Er bildet sich sozusagen sein eigenes System aus Zusammenhängen und Abläufen um darin handeln zu können. Als Beispiel könnte man nehmen, dass es Mistkäfer nicht viel wissen braucht, sondern nur wo er Mist findet und wie er ihn zusammenrollt. 

Ergo: Wie es ist, wissen wir nicht, wir bilden nur dieses Konstrukt aus Lügen um es für uns logischer und verständlicher zu machen


----------



## xdave78 (25. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nur doof, dass die Masse, je weiter man sich c nähert, immer größer wird. Sprich, c wird man an sich nie erreichen können.



Also die Masse wird sicher nicht grösser...man wird ja auch nicht schwerer weil man nach Australien fliegt. Und recht hast Du..man kann c nicht erreichen...kotrigiere mich selbst "wenn man mit 299,9999999999 .....km/s" fliegt.

@spectrumizer:

Das hab ich mich nich nur als Kind gefragt. Das ist so ähnlich wie mit dem Baum der im Wald umfällt - ist es passiert wenns keiner gesehen hat? Zudem ist das Spektum unserer Wahrnehmung ja auch relativ eingeschränkt. ZB können wir ja nicht im ultravioletten bzw Infrarot Bereich Sehen...wer weiss wie dei Welt dann aussähe...hinzu kommt, dass der Grösste Teil dessen was wir zu sehen glauben, ja im Gehirn entsteht...ist als alles wirklich immer da, wenn wir es zu sehen glauben?


----------



## Shaila (25. Mai 2011)

Also ich gucke manchmal gelangweilt z.B. aus einem Fenster und da fährt jetzt ein Auto vorbei. Dann frage ich mich, wie die Welt wohl jetzt aus der Perspektive des Autofahrers aussehen würde. Wäre ganz lustig wenn man so eine Gedankensicht hätte. Ich weiss, eigentlich ist es total sinnlos zu wissen wie die Perspektive aussieht, weil man kann es sich ja eigentlich denken, aber dennoch.

Aber bei manchen Fragen im Thread musste ich mich echt kaputtlachen, wie man auf so Fragen kommt...^^


----------



## Reflox (25. Mai 2011)

Wie ist wohl ist, wenn man sich seines Lebens nicht bewusst ist. (Wie ein Tier etc.)

Warum gibt es 10 Gebote, wenn man sie in genau 2 Gebote zusammenfassen könnte?

Wie pflanzt sich ein Insekt fort, das nur weiblich ist? (Ja das gibt es.)

Ist es nicht unfair, dass man für immer den Namen tragen muss, den die Eltern ausgesucht haben?

Wie fühlt es sich an, wenn man nach dem Schwarmverhalten lebt?

Warum müssen Mücken Gift in ihr Opfer spritzen? 

Wenn ein Fisch einen Fisch frisst, und dann gleich gefressen wird, hat der letztere dann mehr gegessen?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist es nicht unfair, dass man für immer den Namen tragen muss, den die Eltern ausgesucht haben?
> 
> 
> Warum müssen Mücken Gift in ihr Opfer spritzen?


Man kann ihn wechseln mit plausiblen grund, allerdings ist das sehr selten, da bei uns dumme namen von vornherein verboten sind


das ist verdauungssaft, damit das blut nicht gerinnt und trinkbar bleibt


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Bei uns im Ort durfte mal einer seinen Namen ändern, weil er nen richtig blöden Spitznamen verpasst bekam, der war glaub ich vier Jahre jünger als ich. Also einfach nen dummen Spitznamen ausdenken und zum Amt rennen, müsste klappen 

Das mit dem Bewusstsein und der Weltansicht ist aber etwas, was ich mich auch oft frage. Auch beim Auto fahren z.B. Manchmal bin ich so in Gedanken und automatisiere das Fahrverhalten, dass ich mich 10 Minuten später frage "Hö, ich war doch grad noch da und da?!" Ist fast so, als würd ich auf Autopilot laufen...


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, ich sei die einzige, die über son scheiß nachdenkt
> DA wären dann noch die Frage... woher weiß ich, dass das passiert, was passiert? Vielleicht bin ich ja in meiner eigenen Welt gefangen, und das, was ich tue, ist in den Augen anderer etas völlig anderes und wird nur von meinem Hirn angepasst...




ha jetzt sind wir schon 3 ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Also die Masse wird sicher nicht grösser...man wird ja auch nicht schwerer weil man nach Australien fliegt. Und recht hast Du..man kann c nicht erreichen...kotrigiere mich selbst "wenn man mit 299,9999999999 .....km/s" fliegt.



Und ob die Masse größer wird. Ich hatte 3 Jahre Physik-LK, ein bisschen was ist da auch noch übrig geblieben. Ich hab die Formel nicht mehr genau im Kopf, jedenfalls läuft sie darauf hinaus, dass du im Nenner einen Wert hast, der sich immer mehr der 0 annähert. Wenn nun c erreicht wird, steht im Nenner die 0, was mathematisch nicht möglich ist. Die Masse steigt während dieser ganzen Zeit an. In der Realität wird das aber erst ab 0,1 c interessant und so schnell dürfte kein Flugzeug sein.

Übrigens wird auch, je schneller du bist, die Strecke, die du zurücklegst, immer kürzer. Einstein hat das berechnet und in den 50ern oder 60ern wurde dazu auch ein Versuch durchgeführt: Myonen entstehen nur weit oberhalb der Atmosphäre und zerfallen extrem schnell. Obwohl sie fast c haben, dürften sie niemals die Erde erreichen, dazu gehen sie einfach zu schnell kaputt. Trotzdem kann man sie auf der Erde nachweisen. Wieso? Wegen der Zeitdilatation. Die Strecke zieht sich, je schneller man ist, zusammen.

Etwas physikalischer formuliert:

Myonen entstehen in der oberen Erdatmosphäre durch den Aufprall kosmischer Strahlung auf Moleküle der oberen Luftschichten in ca. 10 km Höhe. Myonen sind negativ geladene Elementarteilchen - man spricht manchmal von schweren Elektronen (Ladung: -e; Masse: 207 Elektronenmassen) - die jedoch nicht stabil sind. Sie zerfallen mit einer Halbwertszeit von T[sub]1/2[/sub] = 1,52·10[sup]-6[/sup] s = 1,52 &#956;s, was einer mittleren Lebensdauer von ca. 2,2 &#956;s entspricht.​ Nach einer Halbwertszeit sind im Schnitt von anfangs N Myonen noch N/2, nach zwei Halbwertszeiten noch N/4, nach drei Halbwertszeiten noch N/8 . . . Myonen unzerfallen. Eine große Zahl instabiler Teilchen stellt also eine Art "Uhr" dar, da die unzerfallene Zahl von Teilchen ein Maß für die abgelaufene Zeit ist.​ Die durch kosmische Strahlung erzeugten Myonen zerfallen bereits zum Teil auf ihrem Weg zur Erdoberfläche in der Atmosphäre, d.h. die Myonenintensität nimmt vertikal, von oben nach unten, in unserer Atmosphäre ab. Da sich die Myonen mit nahezu Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen, könnte man der Meinung sein, dass nach einer Höhendifferenz von​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Intensität der unzerfallenen Myonen auf die Hälfte abgefallen ist. Zum Durchlaufen der Höhe der gesamten Atmosphäre (10 km) würden die Myonen - nach obiger Überlegung - eine Zeit von ca. 33 &#956;s (10000 m : 3,0·10[sup]8[/sup] m/s &#8776; 33 &#956;s) benötigen, was etwa 22 Halbwertszeiten entspricht. Dies bedeutet dass auf der Erdoberfläche kaum noch unzerfallene Myonen feststellbar wären.​ Rossi und Hall stellten auf dem Gipfel des Mt. Washington in 1910 m Höhe die Myonenintensität mit einem Detektor fest und verglichen diese mit der Myonenintensität auf Meereshöhe. Auf dem Berg zählten sie 563 Myonen/Stunde und auf Meereshöhe wurden 408 Myonen/Stunde ermittelt. Innerhalb der gleichen Zeit (Zeitdauer für das Durchfliegen der Höhe von 1910 m) bleiben von 563 im ruhenden Laborsystem erzeugten Myonen aber nur 31 Myonen übrig.​ Die Erklärung dafür, dass wir auf der Erdoberfläche mehr Myonen nachweisen können, als wir durch unseren "gesunden Menschenverstand" erwarten, liegt in der Zeitdilatation. Die bewegte Uhr im Myonensystem geht langsamer als die Uhr im Ruhesystem Erde.
Die Erd-Uhr misst für den Weg des Myons durch die Atmosphäre etwa eine Zeit von 33 &#956;s. Im System des Myons vergeht jedoch nur eine Zeit von ca. 2 &#956;s. Dies erklärt, warum wir auf der Erde noch relativ viele Myonen nachweisen können.


----------



## Damokles (25. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man sich zweimal halb tot lacht?



Oh ´ne Matheaufgabe. Beim Ersten Lacher, ist man halb tot und beim Zweiten dann drei viertel tot bzw. ein viertel lebendig.
Was hab ich gewonnen?


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Zerquetscht man sich selbst? Ist man zwischen beiden wänden gefangen? Entsteht ein "unendlich tunnel" durch die portale?





Portale können nicht bewegt werden...


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn aber die Wand, in der sich das Portal befindet, bewegt wird, müsste das doch gehn?

Edit: Außerdem wäre mir die Tatsache neu, dass die Existenz von Portalen bewiesen wurde. Somit kann man auch noch keine physikalischen Gesetze a la "Portale können nicht bewegt werden" verfassen - oder seh ich das nun falsch?


----------



## Adalin (25. Mai 2011)

Sind ja auch "Troll-Physics"... 

btw die Portale bewegen sich sowieso (Erdrotation, Sonnensystem-Rotation) etc. etc.! ;D


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Trotzdem kann man dann genauso gut sagen, dass Portale sehr wohl bewegt werden können, solange das Gegenteil nicht bewiesen wurde. Also hat dragon1 Unrecht


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich nich nur als Kind gefragt. Das ist so ähnlich wie mit dem Baum der im Wald umfällt - ist es passiert wenns keiner gesehen hat? Zudem ist das Spektum unserer Wahrnehmung ja auch relativ eingeschränkt. ZB können wir ja nicht im ultravioletten bzw Infrarot Bereich Sehen...wer weiss wie dei Welt dann aussähe...hinzu kommt, dass der Grösste Teil dessen was wir zu sehen glauben, ja im Gehirn entsteht...ist als alles wirklich immer da, wenn wir es zu sehen glauben?


Ja, genau sowas. Aber sowas weiter auszuführen wäre jetzt für den Thread glaube tötlich.


----------



## Yodaku (25. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie ist wohl ist, wenn man sich seines Lebens nicht bewusst ist. (Wie ein Tier etc.)



Wie hast du dich denn als Kleinkind gefühlt?


----------



## Slayed (25. Mai 2011)

Gibts in ner Teefabrik auch Kaffepausen? *__*

@ Damokles, dass Signatur Bild is zu genial


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man dann genauso gut sagen, dass Portale sehr wohl bewegt werden können, solange das Gegenteil nicht bewiesen wurde. Also hat dragon1 Unrecht



Dazu müsste man definieren, an was die Portale gebunden sind. Die Wand ist ja kein Portal, und das Portal ist nicht materiell, sondern ein Durchgang, aber nicht durch die Wand sonden durch den Raum. Da er nicht materiell ist, nicht fest, kann die verschiebung der Wand keinen Effekt darauf haben. 

Das sind meine Überlegungen


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2011)

Man wird zerquetscht. Solange zwischen den Portalen keine Mindestfläche ist, in der man nicht zerquetscht wird, kann man ja nirgends hin. Wenn man in Portal 1 geht kommt man in Portal 2 raus, ist aber noch genau so weit von der Wand entfernt -> Aua.


----------



## Zukane (25. Mai 2011)

Wieso heißt es Krankenschwester und bei den Männern Krankenpfleger udn nicht Krankenbruder?


----------



## Yodaku (25. Mai 2011)

Oje wusste gar net dass ich mit dem Bild so ne Disskusion losgetreten hab... das heißt wohl nicht umsonst TROLL physics


----------



## heinzelmännchen (25. Mai 2011)

Was passiert wenn man in nem Schwimmbad nen paar Kilo Alkalimetall ins Wasser wirft?^^	


das frag ich mich, seit wir damals in der Schule den Versuch im kleinen durchgeführt haben


...und wenn mir manchmal langweilig ist, dann denke ich darüber, was passieren würde, wenn
etwas anders passiert wäre^^

zB jemand benutzt einen Bleistift, und drückt fester auf. Der nächste der den Bleistift benutzt muss ihn dann anspitzen und verbraucht mehr Energie
und daraus resultiert dann irgendwas.....^^ 


oder: Welche Theorie ist wahrscheinlicher, Big Bounce oder Big Bang?


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja schon die hinteren Türen. Wenn du da aus dem Flieger springst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass du (aufgrund von Geschwindigkeit, Luftwirbel von den Tragflächen, ...) erstmal 'n Auftrieb bekommst und das Leitwerk küsst. Vorn wäre es ja das Tragwerk / Tragflächen. Und da landeste wohl eher in der Turbine. *splatter*



Naja die ersten 1-2 müssen sich halt opfern dann gibt das Triebwerk den Geist auf.
(Tut es ja schon bei Vögeln )

Und schon kann das "sichere" fallen losgehen. ;D


Ha eine Frage fällt mir doch ein:

Was kommt nachdem Tod?
Es kann ja nicht nur Schwarz sein irgendetwas muss ja passieren.

Wir können doch nicht einfach "weg" sein.
Ich muss doch irgendwas fühlen/denken/sehen/merken. :S


----------



## derAres (26. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wir können doch nicht einfach "weg" sein.
> Ich muss doch irgendwas fühlen/denken/sehen/merken. :S



Wir sind nie ganz weg. Wir werden wieder in den Kreislauf der Natur integriert. Unsere Überreste lösen sich auf und bilden die Grundlage für neues Leben. Ich finde den Gedanken schön, nach meiner Zeit für immer im Kreislauf der Natur erhalten zu bleiben - wenn auch in anderer Form. In einem gewissen Sinn ist das die Wiedergeburt. Genau so wie Energie nie "verloren" geht, gehen auch wir nicht verloren, auch wenn unser Körper mal "verbraucht" ist.


----------



## Lakor (26. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wir können doch nicht einfach "weg" sein.
> Ich muss doch irgendwas fühlen/denken/sehen/merken. :S



Nein musst du eben nicht, ich denke das glaubst du nur. Ich kann seltsamerweise nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, aber ich denke mal, dass dieses "Nichts" schon durchaus möglich ist, aber einfach den Geist des Menschen überschreitet. Man kann sich nicht vorstellen nicht zu sein, da ich mir es, wenn ich es vorstelle, es ja vorstelle, also genau das Gegenteil tu. Mir fiel keine leichtere Formulierung ein, sorry, aber vielleicht versteht es ja irgendwie, schließlich heißt der Thread "Querdenker". (P.s. Sämtliche Ähnlichkeiten des vorletzen Satzes mit der Herleitung von "Cogito ergo sum" sind zufällig entstanden  )


----------



## Ol@f (26. Mai 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist gleichzeitig ein Beweis das Gott als Allmächtiges Wesen nicht existieren kann. Wenn er Allmächtig ist kann er diesen Stein erschaffen, aber wenn er Allmächtig ist kann er jeden Stein anheben auch diesen. Wenn er Allmächtig ist müssten also beide Bedingungen zur gleichen zeit erfüllt sein (er kann diesen Stein erschaffen den er nicht anheben kann UND er kann ich anheben)
> 
> Da beide dinge nicht gleichzeitig sein können heißt das entweder zerbricht unsere Realität und das Universum fällt auseinander oder Gott als Allmächtiges Wesen existiert nicht.


Die Fragestellung postuliert einen Gott, richtig. Insofern ist ersteinmal die Beantwortung der Frage nur unter der Prämisse der Existenz eines Wesens, welches man mit "Gott" bezeichnet, möglich. Auch richtig. Welche Eigenschaften dieses Wesen hat, ist damit allerdings noch nicht klar!lso sollte man sich als nächstes mit dem Begriff der Allmacht beschäftigen. Was bedeutet er, was ist "Allmacht"?

Wenn man es naiv als "die Macht alles zu tun bzw. zu lassen" interpertiert, kommt man ganz leicht zu eben solchen Widersprüchen. Das ist auch nichts besonderes, dies tritt häufiger auf, wenn man Sachen auf sich selbst bezieht ("Dieser Satz ist falsch." ist eine ähnlich geartete Konstruktion). Und wenn man zu einem Widerspruch kommt, dann muss eine der Annahmen falsch sein (tertium non datur).

Nehmen wir also mal an, dass Gott allmächtig (im obigen Sinne) ist.

Dann folgt aus der Allmächtigkeit, dass er einen Stein erschaffen kann, den er selbst nicht heben kann.

Dann existeiert ein Stein, den Gott nicht heben kann.

Dann hat Gott allerdings ein Problem: Er ist nicht mächtig genug, den Stein zu heben. Widerspruch!


Ergo muss eine der Annahmen falsch sein. Lassen wir die Annahme der Existenz Gottes unangetastet, so muss also die zweite, die Allmacht Gottes (zumindest in der oben geschilderten naiven Interpretation des Begriffes) falsch sein.

Das ist ein ganz normaler indirekter Beweis. Ähnlich beweist man auch in der Mathematik, dass es keine "Menge aller Mengen" oder ähnliche Konstrukte gibt (Russelsche Antinomie)


----------



## Neritia (26. Mai 2011)

wenn wir alle in einen diskurs eingebunden sind, und WissenschaftlerInnen sich von Diskursen lösen wo befinden sie sich dann? oO (beschäftigt mich seit meiner diplomarbeit)

wenn unendlich wirklich unendlich ist wie wissen wir dass es unendlich ist oO

wenn wir in einer zeitschleife gefangen wären würde uns das dann auffallen?

wenn wir einen stuhl nie zum sitzen gebraucht hätten, wofür wäre der stuhl dann gut?

warum heißen augenbrauen eigentlich brauen und nicht augenbärtchen?

wenn das auge fähig ist die nase auszublenden warum können wir dann keine nervigen menschen ausblenden?

warum riechen die flugzeuge von iberia nach erdbeeren? (zumindest mir aufgefallen bei meinem flug nach spanien in einem iberia flugzeug)


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich etwas auf einer Festplatte loesche, wohin verschwindet das?


----------



## xsynasto (26. Mai 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Genau DAS hab ich mich letzte Woche auch gefragt als ich das gekauft habe...2x4er Würstchen und 3x 3er Brötchen - wasn Schwachsinn :-9



Das wird gemacht, damit die Geschäfte mehr verkaufen.
Du musst ja für 4 Würstchen mehr Brötchen kaufen.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas auf einer Festplatte loesche, wohin verschwindet das?



in den papierkorb...und wenn du es da löscht kann es mittels spezieller software immer noch gerettet werden :-)
es ist also erst ganz weg wenn du die Festplatte "magnetisierst".


----------



## Kyrador (26. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas auf einer Festplatte loesche, wohin verschwindet das?



*klugscheissermodus on*
Auf der Festplatte gibts nur 0en und 1en  es ist doch eher die Frage, wie man diese 0en und 1en interpretiert. Das beginnt ja schon alleine bei der Zahlendarstellung. Angenommen du hast die binäre Folge 00000000 00000000 00000000 10000000 ... dafür gibt es jede Menge Interpretationsmöglichkeiten. Als 32-bit signed Integer interpretiert wäre das 128. Wenn jetzt aber ein Programm die 32-bit als 4x 8-bit signed character interpretiert, sagt er, da steht: 0 0 0 -128


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Mai 2011)

Auf Festplatten werden Daten nur als gelöscht markiert. D.h sie werden freigegeben zum überschreiben. Das ist auch der Grund, warum man das "gelöschte" Zeug noch retten kann. Bei Flashspeichern kann man richtig löschen, indem man die komplette Bitstellungen auf 1 setzt (Hersteller nehmen die 1 als gelöscht, weil das vorteilhafter ist, sie könnten es genauso als 0 definieren). So lösche ich auch den Flashspeicher meines Mikrocontrollers.

Bei Festplatten haben wir allerdings unsere Scheiben, von denen wir mit einem Lesearm ablesen. Ob man dort ein perfektes Löschen der Daten ohne Vernichtung des Datenträgers hinbekommt weiß ich nicht.





> wenn wir einen stuhl nie zum sitzen gebraucht hätten, wofür wäre der stuhl dann gut?



1. Zur Deko

2. Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum die GEZ uns abzockt: Damit man die Chance hat, ihn zu nutzen. Also um uns diese Option zu ermöglichen.






schneemaus schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man dann genauso gut sagen, dass Portale sehr wohl bewegt werden können, solange das Gegenteil nicht bewiesen wurde. Also hat dragon1 Unrecht




Portale können nicht bewegt werden und das ist schon in Portal 1 bewiesen worden. Sobland sich die Wand, an der es angebracht ist bewegt, löst es sich auf.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wir können doch nicht einfach "weg" sein.
> Ich muss doch irgendwas fühlen/denken/sehen/merken. :S




das sind alles sinneswahrnehmungen,für die wird ein zusammenspiel von drüsen und nerven benötigt...wenn die allerdings abgestorben sind,wirst du auch nichts mehr fühlen...
trotzdem geht im universum keine energie verloren.manche benennen die energie des menschen ja auch als seele.hat ich in einem anderen fred schon geschrieben das ich vermute, dass unsere Energie/Seele mit dem universum "verschmilzt" um vlt ja wieder irgendwo in einem anderen Körper/Hülle zu landen.stichwort wiedergeburt...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Mai 2011)

hm denke das ist wie beim computer, strom weg, zappenduster und wurmfutter


----------



## Alion (26. Mai 2011)

Heute morgen auf dem Bahnhof habe ich mich gefragt:
Wieso wollen die Leute genau durch die Türe in den Zug einsteigen auf der "Tür defekt, bitte durch andere Türe einsteigen" steht und sich wundern, dass die Tür nicht aufgeht.
Warum lesen die Leute nicht einfach was da steht, und wenn sie nicht lesen können, warum lernen sie es nicht?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe schon des öfteren den Gedanken gehabt, dass sich das Leben für uns immer wiederholt, wie in einer Endlosschleife. Darauf bin ich gekommen durch ein Deja Vu. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, als ob ich eine Situation, in der ich mich gerade befinde schonmal erlebt habe und irgendwie, dass ich schon das erlebte 1:1 geträumt habe.


----------



## tonygt (26. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich habe schon des öfteren den Gedanken gehabt, dass sich das Leben für uns immer wiederholt, wie in einer Endlosschleife. Darauf bin ich gekommen durch ein Deja Vu. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, als ob ich eine Situation, in der ich mich gerade befinde schonmal erlebt habe und irgendwie, dass ich schon das erlebte 1:1 geträumt habe.



Hatten wir glaube ich schon mal in dem Thread, wo es um übernatürliches ging. Erklärung für das Phänmomän war glaube ich, das es eine Fehlreaktion im Hirn ist, wo etwas als bekannt eingeordnet wird, was aber vorher nie geschehnen ist, bzw wird die Situtation noch nicht erlebt haben und es nur vom Hirn auf Grund einer Fehlreaktion so eingeordnet wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich habe schon des öfteren den Gedanken gehabt, dass sich das Leben für uns immer wiederholt, wie in einer Endlosschleife. Darauf bin ich gekommen durch ein Deja Vu. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, als ob ich eine Situation, in der ich mich gerade befinde schonmal erlebt habe und irgendwie, dass ich schon das erlebte 1:1 geträumt habe.



Ein Déjà-vu ist ja eigentlich nichts weiter als ein kleiner Systemfehler im Hirn, wenn es bestimmte Situationen nicht einordnen kann. 

Aber Träumen ist ein gutes Stichwort: Ist noch jemand Klarträumer?


----------



## tonygt (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ein Déjà-vu ist ja eigentlich nichts weiter als ein kleiner Systemfehler im Hirn, wenn es bestimmte Situationen nicht einordnen kann.
> 
> Aber Träumen ist ein gutes Stichwort: Ist noch jemand Klarträumer?



Kommt drauf an ab wann du jemanden als Klarträumer siehst, ich hatte schon öfters mal solche Situationen, wo ich mir bewusst war das es ein Traum ist aber den Traum zu ende Träumen wollte oder auch ganz bewusst gesagt: "Ne der Traum suckt jetzt ich Wach jetzt auf" Muss aber dazu sagen, das ich das jetzt schon länger nicht mehr hatte.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Mai 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Heute morgen auf dem Bahnhof habe ich mich gefragt:
> Wieso wollen die Leute genau durch die Türe in den Zug einsteigen auf der "Tür defekt, bitte durch andere Türe einsteigen" steht und sich wundern, dass die Tür nicht aufgeht.
> Warum lesen die Leute nicht einfach was da steht, und wenn sie nicht lesen können, warum lernen sie es nicht?


Weil es Gewohnheit ist, morgens einfach auf den Knopf an der nächsten Tür zu drücken, im Trott einzusteigen und in Richtung Büro zu fahren?

Wer liest sich denn irgendwelche Zettel durch die irgendwo hängen? Ich persönlich erst, wenn diese Tür eben nicht aufgeht und ich mich wundere.

Ich wette, nahezu jeder der dort drückt ist des Lesens mächtig und nicht weniger dumm wie Leute, die erstmal den Zettel lesen und sofort zu einer anderen Tür gehen.  ^^ 

Für dich mag es normal sein sich erstmal alle Zettel durchzulesen die irgendwo hängen, für andere halt nicht. Du siehst bestimmt auch Werbungen und Flyer die im Fahrstuhl hängen, ich kann dir nichtmal genau sagen ob heute Morgen irgendwas dort hing (ich schreibs dir nach dem Mittag, hrhrhr).


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Das mit den Zetteln ist mir auch aufgefallen, als ich mal an einer Tanke gejobbt habe. Hab überall auf die Zapfpistolen und die Displays gelbe Zettel hingeklebt, dass die Kartenzahlung nicht geht. Trotzdem kamen ständig welche rein, die behaupteten, den Zettel zu spät gelesen zu haben. Um mir das Gejammer von denen nicht länger anhören zu müssen, hab ich dann einfach die Zapfsäulen gesperrt und jeder, der tanken wollte, musste zu mir rein kommen.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Mai 2011)

Hrhr, da hätte ich wohl auch bedröppelt vor dir gestanden. xD

Klar, wenn ich den Zettel wegschieben müsste weil er direkt vor dem Zapfhahn hinge, dann würde ich das schon sehen. Aber einfach so irgendwo dran? Ich gucke oft nichtmal auf die Zählerarmatur und versuche dann beim bezahlen noch rasch die Nummer der Zapfsäule zu erhaschen.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ab wann du jemanden als Klarträumer siehst, ich hatte schon öfters mal solche Situationen, wo ich mir bewusst war das es ein Traum ist aber den Traum zu ende Träumen wollte oder auch ganz bewusst gesagt: "Ne der Traum suckt jetzt ich Wach jetzt auf" Muss aber dazu sagen, das ich das jetzt schon länger nicht mehr hatte.



Klarträumen bedeutet mehr das man den Traum steuern kann.

Sprich wenn ich jetzt nen Apfel haben möchte bekomme ich ihn im Traum auch.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hm denke das ist wie beim computer, strom weg, zappenduster und wurmfutter



Ich persönlich kann und will mir das nicht vorstellen - ob ich meinen Job dann noch machen könnte, weiß ich nicht. Zwar kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass da irgendwas kommt, aber ich glaub einfach dran. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass sich nur unsere chemischen Verbindungen auflösen und unser Bewusstsein einfach erlischt. Was ich mir unter "es kommt danach was" vorstelle, weiß ich selbst nicht genau. Sei es Wiedergeburt, eine Art Himmel oder sonst irgendwas - aber ich für mich habe mich dazu entschieden, an etwas nach dem Tod zu glauben.

Was das Klarträumen angeht: Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren mal fast jede Nacht einen Traum, in dem meine damalige Freundin die Treppe runterstürzte und ich ihr nicht helfen konnte, wodurch sie an ihren Verletzungen starb. Geklammert hab ich zwar in dieser Beziehung nie, aber irgendwo war die Verlustangst eben da. Ich hab dann nach ner Weile den Tip bekommen, mir genau vorzustellen vorm Einschlafen, wie der Traum sich entwickeln soll. Anfangs hab ich das auch in kleinen Schritten geschafft, bis der Traum völlig harmlos ablief und sie einfach die Treppe mit mir runterlief und wir in den Park gingen (oder Ähnliches). Seitdem kann ich mir, bevor ich einschlafe, mein "Traumthema" selbst vorgeben und auch im Traum selbst ein paar Dinge (kleinere Sachen) verändern. Nennt man das Klarträumen?


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Klarträumen hat ja genaue Definitionen. Unter anderem muss man bei vollem Bewusstsein sein, man muss wissen, dass man träumt und man muss alle Sinne beisammen haben, also auch Schmerzen, Gerüche etc.

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen einen Traum, dass ich irgendwie im hohen Norden auf einer Insel bin. Nach einigen unwichtigen Tätigkeiten bemerke ich im Norden eine Rauchwolke und mir war sofort klar, dass das Island ist und dass da ein Vulkan wieder aktiv geworden ist. Morgens wache ich auf und lese: Wieder Vulkan auf Island aktiv geworden.

Mein Gesichtsausdruck schwankte zwischen  und .


----------



## Grushdak (26. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe den wirlichen Sinn des Topics auch nicht so recht.
Imo ist es nur ein Spam/Langeweile Topic - was bei Doofkatze öfters nix Neues ist.
Zudem bin ich mittlerweile der festen Überzeugung, daß es sich bei ihm um einen Zweitaccount handelt.

dennoch auch n bischen Spam noch von mir ..


schneemaus schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Marmeladenbrot landet immer auf der Marmeladenseite.
> Eine Katze landet immer auf den Füßen.
> ...


Ein Marmeladenbrot kann durchaus auch mit der Streichseite noch oben liegen - das permanent.
Und eine Katze kann auch regelmäßig anders landen - nur nicht auf den Füßen.
Wie das geht, werde ich hier lieber nicht ausführen (hat auch nix mit der Höhe zu tun).



greetz


----------



## xdave78 (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> ...



Ach was!? ^^


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Für dich mag es normal sein sich erstmal alle Zettel durchzulesen die irgendwo hängen, für andere halt nicht. Du siehst bestimmt auch Werbungen und Flyer die im Fahrstuhl hängen, ich kann dir nichtmal genau sagen ob heute Morgen irgendwas dort hing (ich schreibs dir nach dem Mittag, hrhrhr).




jo,geht mir genauso...aber da bin ich nun wirklich nicht alleine...
macht euch mal den spass und fragt einem der gerade auf seine uhr geguckt hat wie spät es ist.da geh ich jede wette ein das der nochmal drauf guckt weil er es dir nicht sagen kann ...das phänomen nenn ich immer das "blinde starren"


----------



## Shaila (26. Mai 2011)

Warum gibt es Zeiten wo ich viele gute Träume habe und mir diesen manchmal auch bewusst bin?

Wieso vergesse ich viele Träume, aber manche Träume bleiben mir auf Ewig im Hirn verankert?

Wieso träume ich manchmal noch heute Träume, die ich schon mit 12 Jahren geträumt habe (Meist schlechte Träume)?

Wovon hängt es ab, ob ich gute Träume habe oder schlechte und ob ich diese steuern kann?

EDIT:

Wieso gelingt mir generell alles besser, wenn Vollmond ist?

Da schlafe ich besser wenn ich will, da bleibe ich eher wach wenn ich will. Da zocke ich besser, da lerne ich besser, da komme ich mir entspannter vor. Einfach alles geht irgendwie besser bei Vollmond oder auch fast Vollmond...wieso?


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> und ob ich diese steuern kann?



Das kann man alles lernen, ist gar nicht so schwer, erfordert nur ein paar Wochen oder wenige Monate Engagement und Lust.


----------



## Yodaku (26. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber Träumen ist ein gutes Stichwort: Ist noch jemand Klarträumer?



Also ich habs vor nem Jahr mal versucht zu "erlernen" habs auch en paar mal geschafft, habs nun aber schon länger nicht mehr versucht und nur noch ab und zu so kurze Situationen in denen ich bemerke dass es ein Traum ist.

Hier noch en auszug aus Wiki wie Paul Tholey einen Klartraum definiert: 


> Der Träumer ist sich darüber im Klaren, dass er träumt.
> Der Träumer ist sich über seine Entscheidungsfreiheit im Klaren.
> Das Bewusstsein ist klar, es gibt keine traumtypische Verwirrung oder Bewusstseinstrübungen.
> Die Wahrnehmung der fünf Sinne ist wie im Wachzustand.
> ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann und will mir das nicht vorstellen - ob ich meinen Job dann noch machen könnte, weiß ich nicht. Zwar kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass da irgendwas kommt, aber ich glaub einfach dran. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass sich nur unsere chemischen Verbindungen auflösen und unser Bewusstsein einfach erlischt. Was ich mir unter "es kommt danach was" vorstelle, weiß ich selbst nicht genau. Sei es Wiedergeburt, eine Art Himmel oder sonst irgendwas - aber ich für mich habe mich dazu entschieden, an etwas nach dem Tod zu glauben.



Da dein Bewusstsein nichts weiter ist als das Zusammenspiel Bioelektrischer Signale innerhalb eines Semi-geschlossenem Systems von Synapsen und Neuronen ist... muss man daraus folgernd schließen, dass wenn nichts da ist, welches diese Signale aufrecht erhalten kann und das Übertragungsmedium sich auflöst, dass das "Bewusstsein" demnach ebenfalls in seiner Existenz beendet wird und somit die Finale Entwicklung des Körperlichen Zustandes beginnt.
Mit anderen Worten, deine Existenz wird zum Nährboden neuen Lebens aber dein Bewusstsein wird definitiv nicht wiederkommen...

Was ich mich allerdings immer Frage...
Wenn man jetzt einfach aus Jux und Dollerei die Viele-Welten-Theorie als gegeben hinnimmt... sind dann all diese "Geistererscheinungen" (zmd. die die nicht 100% gefälscht sind) lediglich Schwachstellen innerhalb der Realitätsbarrieren und wir nehmen somit kurzzeitig und schwach eine andere ähnliche Realität wahr?
Und sehen dann die Individuen "auf der anderen Seite" dann ebenfalls "Geistererscheinungen"?

Oder läuft das alles darauf hinaus, dass es nichts weiter als eine wirre Auswirkung erhöhter EM-Strahlung auf unser Hirn ist?
Viele versuchen ja Geister anhand Strahlung etc. zu messen...

Edit: Universum -> Unendlich -> Möbiusband -> Dehnt sich in sich selber aus


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2011)

Da stellt sich eben die Frage, ob man an eine "Seele" glaubt oder nicht - das ist keine Definitionsfrage, sondern eine des Glaubens. Und diese Diskussion möchte ich hier nicht lostreten, weil sonst ganz schnell dicht ist.


Mir ist auch noch was eingefallen... Wieso schlafe ich (und nicht nur ich, ich kenn viele, denen es so geht) schlechter bis ganz schlecht, wenn es draußen windig ist, obwohl ich den Wind nicht höre?


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

@ Schneemaus: Das kann vielleicht - Achtung, Theorie von jemand absolut physikunverständigem aufgebaut xD - daran liegen, dass, wenn ich nicht irre, der Wind das Gebäude ja trotzdem in eine gewisse Schwingung versetzt. Vielleicht nimmst du die unterbewusst wahr, wodurch ein Unwohlsein aufkommt, dass deinen Schlaf beeinflusst. Manche sind ja sensibler dafür... Zitat einer Freundin: "Wir haben uns mal ne Wohnung im 13. Stock angesehen... ich konnte da nicht wohnen,b in panisch geworden weil cih die Schwingungen des Gebäudes gespürt hab."


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> @ Schneemaus: Das kann vielleicht - Achtung, Theorie von jemand absolut physikunverständigem aufgebaut xD - daran liegen, dass, wenn ich nicht irre, der Wind das Gebäude ja trotzdem in eine gewisse Schwingung versetzt. Vielleicht nimmst du die unterbewusst wahr, wodurch ein Unwohlsein aufkommt, dass deinen Schlaf beeinflusst. Manche sind ja sensibler dafür... Zitat einer Freundin: "Wir haben uns mal ne Wohnung im 13. Stock angesehen... ich konnte da nicht wohnen,b in panisch geworden weil cih die Schwingungen des Gebäudes gespürt hab."



Najaaaa... also das mit den Schwingungen stimmt schon, aber bei einem an sich stabilen "Hochhaus" mit 13 Stockwerken merkst du davon nichts. Das wird ab ein paar hundert Metern interessant, wenn die Spitze so um ~10 Meter nach links und rechts schwankt. Vorher dürftest du vorher nichts davon merken.

Ich denke eher, dass der Wind sich kleine Ritzen in der Gebäudewand sucht und dadurch ins Zimmer dringt und du durch den schwachen Zug eben schlechter einschlafen kannst.


----------



## Manaori (26. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, da kann man nicht verallgemeinern, es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die extrem empfindlich auf Dinge reagieren, die andere nicht einmal mitbekommen  Aber ja, deine Theorie ist besser als meine, glaub ich XD Ich sag doch, Physikunwissende


----------



## xdave78 (26. Mai 2011)

Naja nüchtern betrachtet - ist wohl alles zuende wenn man stirbt. Ich selber dachte ne Weile auch imemr so. Aber irgendwie bleibt da halt doch ein Zweifel dran bestehen. Ich meine es gibt so viele unerklärbare Dinge (zB Rückführungen) wo auch die Wissenschaft keien Erklärungen hat...
Ich für meinen Teil, lebe in der Vorstellung, dass alles was ich jetzt bin in irgendweiner Weise weiterhin bestehen wird. Sei es als "Nährboden" für neues Leben oder vielleicht sogar mehr als nur das. Ich bin kein spiritueller Mensch und geh auch nicht mehr in die Kirche..aber ich glaube die Welt um uns besteht aus mehr als das was wir als Strahlen und Teilchen bezeichnen.

@schneemaus: Wind ist ja im Prinzip nichts Anderes als ein natürlicher Druckausgleich zw Hoch- udn Tiefdruckgebieten. Vielleicht rewagierst Du ja sensibel auf die Veränderung des Luftdrucks. Kann durchaus sein..gibt ja viele "wetterfühlige" Menschen.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Da dein Bewusstsein nichts weiter ist als das Zusammenspiel Bioelektrischer Signale innerhalb eines Semi-geschlossenem Systems von Synapsen und Neuronen ist... muss man daraus folgernd schließen, dass wenn nichts da ist, welches diese Signale aufrecht erhalten kann und das Übertragungsmedium sich auflöst, dass das "Bewusstsein" demnach ebenfalls in seiner Existenz beendet wird und somit die Finale Entwicklung des Körperlichen Zustandes beginnt.
> *hui,das hab ich mir mal jetzt kopiert...*
> Was ich mich allerdings immer Frage...
> Wenn man jetzt einfach aus Jux und Dollerei die Viele-Welten-Theorie als gegeben hinnimmt... sind dann all diese "Geistererscheinungen" (zmd. die die nicht 100% gefälscht sind) lediglich Schwachstellen innerhalb der Realitätsbarrieren und wir nehmen somit kurzzeitig und schwach eine andere ähnliche Realität wahr?
> ...


----------



## DarkerO (26. Mai 2011)

Servus,
echt interessanter Thread, ich liebe solche Fragen 

Das Thema Deja Vus gabs ja schon auf der Vorseite, aber da stell ich mir die Frage:

Was passiert, wenn man ein Deja Vu verhindert bzw verändert? Also praktisch dass man in dem Moment, in dem man merkt "Stopp, das kenne ich doch..." einfach etwas tut um die Geschehnisse zu ändern, sei es ein wilder Aufschrei oder sonstwas.

Frage mich das noch nicht so lange, habe mir aber vorgenommen es zu testen, nur leider bei meinem letzten Deja Vu vergessen 

MfG,
DarkerO


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Mai 2011)

DarkerO schrieb:


> Servus,
> echt interessanter Thread, ich liebe solche Fragen
> 
> Das Thema Deja Vus gabs ja schon auf der Vorseite, aber da stell ich mir die Frage:
> ...




 Das Deja Vu ist dann ja schon da.
Du kannst ja schlecht vor dem Einfall wissen das es dir gleich einfällt. 
(Da das ja verdrängte bzw. nicht wahrgenommene Erinnerungen/Täuschungen sind)


----------



## zoizz (26. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> (Da das ja verdrängte bzw. nicht wahrgenommene Erinnerungen/Täuschungen sind)



Das sind düstere Legenden. Hast du etwa nicht Matrix gesehen? Es sind FEHLER!


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2011)

DarkerO schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man ein Deja Vu verhindert bzw verändert? Also praktisch dass man in dem Moment, in dem man merkt "Stopp, das kenne ich doch..." einfach etwas tut um die Geschehnisse zu ändern, sei es ein wilder Aufschrei oder sonstwas.




da das deja vu(übrigens wörtlich übersetzt heisst das ja auch:schon mal gesehen) ja nur ein sehr kurzer augenblick ist udn die überraschung gleichzeitig sehr hoch ist,wäre man gar nicht in der lage einzugreifen...udn wie selten passiert sowas?weiss nicht wann ich mein letztes deja vu hatte.muss schon jahre her sein...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich ein deja vu habe, dann teile ich es direkt meiner Umwelt mit.

Bisher wurde ich noch nicht entführt und mir wurden noch keine Pillen angeboten.....
....oder habe ich die rote Pille genommen? damn


----------



## Kuman (27. Mai 2011)

Einfach mal n paar Fragen kombinieren. Was passiert wenn man in einem Bus der mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit fährt von hinten nach vorne Läuft um dabei eine Katze mit einem Butterbrot auf dem Rücken von unten anzustrahlen um zu erfahren ob ihr Selbstmord Diebstahl ist?


----------



## Sabito (27. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> da das deja vu(übrigens wörtlich übersetzt heisst das ja auch:schon mal gesehen) ja nur ein sehr kurzer augenblick ist udn die überraschung gleichzeitig sehr hoch ist,wäre man gar nicht in der lage einzugreifen...udn wie selten passiert sowas?weiss nicht wann ich mein letztes deja vu hatte.muss schon jahre her sein...



Ich hatte das letzte Deja vu vor einer Woche, das Vorletzte vor 3 Wochen, das davor vor 4 Wochen.

Zu meiner Frage: Gibt es die Wiedergeburt? Wenn ja woher wieß man das?


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Einfach mal n paar Fragen kombinieren. Was passiert wenn man in einem Bus der mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit fährt von hinten nach vorne Läuft um dabei eine Katze mit einem Butterbrot auf dem Rücken von unten anzustrahlen um zu erfahren ob ihr Selbstmord Diebstahl ist?




sinnlos die frage weil in so einen schnellen bus garantiert xdave mit seinen 300km/sek reinknallt....


----------



## shadow24 (27. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich hatte das letzte Deja vu vor einer Woche, das Vorletzte vor 3 Wochen, das davor vor 4 Wochen.




zeitschleife incoming?


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Mai 2011)

Wobei ich mich immernoch frage, aus welchem Grund xdave (und Superman) die Geschwindigkeit von 300 km/sec gewählt hat. 
300 km/sec = 1.080.000 km/h

Lichtgeschwindigkeit liegt bei 300.000 km/sec = 1.080.000.000 km/h
xdave ist viel zu langsam, möchte also keine Taschenlampe dabei haben und gucken, ob sich eine Lichtkugel vor der Taschenlampe aufbaut.

Erdrotationsgeschwindigkeit am Äquator "nur" 1670  km/h, sogar eine Concorde flog mit 2200 km/h schneller
Ne, da ist xdave hier viel zu schnell, ich denke, er bräuchte ne ganz schöne Menge Energie, um Kurven fliegen zu können, aber das trau ich ihm mal noch zu, so was lächerliches wie die Fliehkraft zu überwinden.

Lass mal ne Runde klugscheissen... Die Sonne bewegt sich mit ca. 900.000 km/h durch unsere Galaxie. Etwas mehr wäre ja die Geschwindigkeit von xdave auf km/h hochgerechnet (1,08 Mio km/h, scheiss auf Rundungsungenauigkeiten).  So, und nun kommt mein großes Fragezeichen. Vielleicht will xdave ja gegen die Flugrichtung der Sonne in der Galaxis fliegen, um einen anderen Stern zu erreichen. Ich denke aber, dass der nächste Stern in dieser Richtung weit über 1 Lichtjahr weg ist, so dass xdave mit seiner natürlichen Lebenserwartung von 80-100 Jahren ncith sonderlich weit käme. 

Ich denke also, xdave will einfach wirklich nur mal mit dem Kopf zuerst durch ein fliegendes Flugzeug fliegen, in dem gerade eine Stuardesse die Schwimmweste erklärt, um das ganze (und auch die höllischen Kopfschmerzen) erst 300 km später zu realisieren, dass die Leute keine Fallschirme haben, um jetzt abzustürzen oder alternativ ne Runde ins Leitwerk oder in die Turbinen zu springen *wuhuuuu*  

P.S. Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt keine gravierenden Denk- und Rechenfehler gemacht...


----------



## Caps-lock (27. Mai 2011)

Ich frag mich wie die Menschheit auf den Trichter kam, dass es eine gute Idee ist Tierkacke auf Feldfrüchte zu werfen, damit sie schneller wachsen .
Und warum niemand fand, dass es eine grützige Idee ist...


----------



## xdave78 (27. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich immernoch frage, aus welchem Grund xdave (und Superman) die Geschwindigkeit von 300 km/sec gewählt hat.
> 300 km/sec = 1.080.000 km/h
> 
> Lichtgeschwindigkeit liegt bei 300.000 km/sec = 1.080.000.000 km/h


LOL..ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass ich da paar Nullen vergessen habe..naja aber wenigstens hast Du das nun klar gestellt. Achso und ich möchte nochmal hervorheben, dass ich nun nu rnoch 299.999,99999999999999999999999999....usw km/s fliege. 

Btw wenn man mit der Geschwindigkeitim Bus nach vorne geht verlangsamt sich die Zeit...weil derjenige welcher da geht sonst c durchbrechen würde...was ja nicht geht.


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Mai 2011)

*grins*
Womit bewiesen wäre, dass auch die Null einen Wert als Ziffer hat 

P.S. "was nicht geht" halte ich persönlich für nicht genau genug. Ich würde eher sagen was noch niemand beweisen konnte.


----------



## xdave78 (27. Mai 2011)

ok ich wollts ja zuerst hinschreiben "was ja nicht geht" (laut Hawkin und Einstein).


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Btw wenn man mit der Geschwindigkeitim Bus nach vorne geht verlangsamt sich die Zeit...weil derjenige welcher da geht sonst c durchbrechen würde...was ja nicht geht.



Aber, um mal auf das Ausgangsthema zurückzukommen: darüber denke ich auch bereits nach, seitdem ich das erste Mal Perry Rhodan gelesen habe. Dort ist von Diletationsflug die Rede, dem Flug knapp unter Lichtgeschwindigkeit, um in der Zeit reisen zu können. Im Raumschiff vergehen nur Minuten oder Stunden, in Echtzeit vergehen Monate oder Jahre. Die Relativzeit wird also verlangsamt.
Habe die Frage damals in der Oberstufe mal im Physik-LK gestellt, und auf eine "richtige" Lösung kamen wir damals nicht. Man konnte beweisen, dass die Zeiten gleich bleiben, aber auch darauf kommen, dass diese Diletationstheorie stimmt. War echt ne coole Doppelstunde


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

Warum hat Tarzan keinen Bart?

Wie kommt ein Schneepflugfahrer zur Arbeit?

Die Blackbox in einem Flugzeug ist unzerstörbar. Warum baut man nicht das ganze Flugzeug aus diesem Material?

Wofür braucht ein Geschäft das 24 Stunden 365 Tage im Jahr offen hat, ein Schloss?


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

[font="arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif"]


Reflox schrieb:


> Die Blackbox in einem Flugzeug ist unzerstörbar. Warum baut man nicht das ganze Flugzeug aus diesem Material?


[/font]

"Weil Flugzeuge aus leichten und biegsamen Materialien gebaut werden müssen, da sie sonst wie ein Stein vom Himmel fallen und die Geschichte mit der Aerodynamik klappt dann auch nicht mehr.
 blackbox wiegt gut 20kg, da entspricht ca. einer dichte von 1,77g/cm³... ein flugzeug würde mehrere hundert tonnen wiegen."

hab ich auf YAHOO Clever! Deutschland gefunden


----------



## Torrghar (30. Mai 2011)

Hey, bin durch das tägliche Gewinnspiel auf diesen Thread hier gekommen und habe ihn gleich mal zu meinem Lieblingsthread erklärt.

Nachdem ich vor kurzem in der Schule mit der Frage "Wie erkläre ich einem (von Geburt an) Blinden was Rot ist?" konfrontiert wurde, kam ich zu folgender Problem-/Fragestellung:

Woher kann ich wissen, dass das was ich als grün wahrneme, nicht für jemand anderen das ist was ich als blau sehe und andersrum?
Er wird ja von Geburt an gelernt haben, dass die Farbe die ich immer als Blau kannte Grün heißt. Er bezeichnet also die Farben nur anders als ich, lebt in einer völlig anderen Welt (stellt euch einfach vor Gras wäre blau -.-) und niemand würde es bemerken.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu beweisen, dass alle anderen Menschen das Gras in der Farbe sehe, in der ich es sehe und es nicht nur genauso nennen?

und wo wir schon dabei sind,

Wie erkläre ich einem (abermals von Geburt an) Blinden was Rot ist?


----------



## sympathisant (30. Mai 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Auskunft#Sieht_rot_f.C3.BCr_jeden_Menschen_rot_aus.3F


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2011)

Torrghar schrieb:


> Wie erkläre ich einem (abermals von Geburt an) Blinden was Rot ist?




das ist genauso unmöglich wie einem von geburt an tauben die melodie eines liedes beizubringen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das ist genauso unmöglich wie einem von geburt an tauben die melodie eines liedes beizubringen...


arbeiten die nicht mit gefühl? man spürt die vibrationen die schallwellen machen ja. meine mal was über musik "hörende" taube gesehen zu haben, die sich einfach nah an die boxen gesetzt haben.

warum ist der himmel immer nur unter der woche zur arbeitszeit strahlen blau?


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> arbeiten die nicht mit gefühl? man spürt die vibrationen die schallwellen machen ja. meine mal was über musik "hörende" taube gesehen zu haben, die sich einfach nah an die boxen gesetzt haben.



das stimmt zwar das taube die schallwellen spüren(hat auch grönemeyer in einen seiner lieder besungen:..."sie mag Musik nur wenn sie laut ist"...) und das ein kribbeln verursacht,aber die melodie werden sie leider trotzdem nie hören...


----------



## Soladra (30. Mai 2011)

Mich persönlich würde es interessieren, dass man seine Persönlichkeit aufteilen kann und die quasi in Schubladen stopfen kann udn dann bedarf beniutzen kann, aber jede Schublade nahc ner Weile benutzt werden muss , weil sie einen sonst zu heftig erwischt, quasi aus der Komonde springt und auf einen runterdonnert? Oder ist das schon sowas wie beabsichtigte  Schizophrenie? Falls ja, kenn ich einige hier, die so drauf sind ^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. Mai 2011)

kann gott einen stein erschaffen der von nichts und niemandem zerstört werden kann?


----------



## Soladra (30. Mai 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann gott einen stein erschaffen der von nichts und niemandem zerstört werden kann?




ES LEEEEEEEBT! Sag bloß dich gibts noch? xD
Ich denke nicht. Einfach weil ich denke dass es keinen Gott gibt. Und wenn es einen gibt, denke ich immer noch nein. Nichts und niemand schließt ihn ja ein. Und ich bezweifle, desss irgendwas allmächtig ist, was nicht bruce heißt xD


----------



## Sabito (30. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mich persönlich würde es interessieren, dass man seine Persönlichkeit aufteilen kann und die quasi in Schubladen stopfen kann udn dann bedarf beniutzen kann, aber jede Schublade nahc ner Weile benutzt werden muss , weil sie einen sonst zu heftig erwischt, quasi aus der Komonde springt und auf einen runterdonnert? Oder ist das schon sowas wie beabsichtigte Schizophrenie? Falls ja, kenn ich einige hier, die so drauf sind ^^



Ich weiß nicht mal ob man das bewusst oder unterbewusst macht, würde eher zu unterbewusst tendieren. Ih glaube kaum, dass man seine Persönlichkeit aufteilen kann und die Teile jenachdem benutzen kann/muss.


Was mich gerade noch neben der Frage, ob es Wiedergeburt gibt oder man einfach aufhört zu exestieren, beschäftigz, ist: Gibt es eine Seele? Wie kann man sich diese vorstellen? Woraus würde sie bestehen, elektrische Energie oder einer anderen Energie?


----------



## Soladra (30. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal ob man das bewusst oder unterbewusst macht, würde eher zu unterbewusst tendieren. Ih glaube kaum, dass man seine Persönlichkeit aufteilen kann und die Teile jenachdem benutzen kann/muss.
> 
> 
> Was mich gerade noch neben der Frage, ob es Wiedergeburt gibt oder man einfach aufhört zu exestieren, beschäftigz, ist: Gibt es eine Seele? Wie kann man sich diese vorstellen? Woraus würde sie bestehen, elektrische Energie oder einer anderen Energie?




 Jetzt wirds wie immer etwas kritisch, wenn man ein esroetiches Thema mit einem Wissenschaftlichen mischt. Was Seele und Geist angeht hat jeder seine eigene Meinung und Glauben und Glauben mit Wissenschaft zusammenzubekommen ist imemr so ein bisschen kritisch. 

Zu sagen, dass eine Seele (wenn es Seelen gibt) aus irgendweiner Enerigie besteht, ist in meinen Augen etwas schwachsinnig. Energie kann man Messen. Und wie willst du Glauben oder die Stärke einer Seele Messen? In Quadratmetern (Soul Eater lässt grüßen)? In einer eigenen einheit? In Watt (Meine Seele kann 5 Watt udn deine nur 4, lol Noob)?


----------



## Manaori (30. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal ob man das bewusst oder unterbewusst macht, würde eher zu unterbewusst tendieren. Ih glaube kaum, dass man seine Persönlichkeit aufteilen kann und die Teile jenachdem benutzen kann/muss.





Jaein. Ich kenne das ein bisschen von mir selber... wenn sich mal wieder wer bei mir ausheult, krame ich schon halb automatisch meine, nennen wir sie, Therapeutenseele, heraus, unendlich geduldig (nur nachher könnt ich mir in den Arsch beißen weil ich in der Zeit so viel hätt machenkönnen), mitfühlend, verständnisvoll, und in Streiten viel ruhiger als ich in echt normalerweise bin. Habs allerdigns schonmal geschafft, das bewusst abzuschalten und wem übers Maul zu fahren... aber schwierig. Ich denke, es ist so eine halb-halb Sache... die viel auch mit Selbstschutz zu tun haben könnte. Oder einfach extreme Anpassungsfähigkeit.


----------



## Sabito (30. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Jaein. Ich kenne das ein bisschen von mir selber... wenn sich mal wieder wer bei mir ausheult, krame ich schon halb automatisch meine, nennen wir sie, Therapeutenseele, heraus, unendlich geduldig (nur nachher könnt ich mir in den Arsch beißen weil ich in der Zeit so viel hätt machenkönnen), mitfühlend, verständnisvoll, und in Streiten viel ruhiger als ich in echt normalerweise bin. Habs allerdigns schonmal geschafft, das bewusst abzuschalten und wem übers Maul zu fahren... aber schwierig. Ich denke, es ist so eine halb-halb Sache... die viel auch mit Selbstschutz zu tun haben könnte. Oder einfach extreme Anpassungsfähigkeit.



Meine "Therapeutenseele" ist schonlange mit meinem eigentlichen Seele verschmolzen, ich habe wirklich oft Leute ("Freunde" aus WoW vorallem) die sich bei mir ausheulen und ich dann wieder mit meinen Worten alles gerade biegen darf. Leider stehe ich dadurch inzwischen recht weit unten in meiner "Wohl-Skala", also Wessen wohl über Wessen geht.Wenn ich zwischen Persönlichkeiten "springe", wenn ich überhaupt mehrere habe, merke ich das nicht.


----------



## Manaori (30. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Meine "Therapeutenseele" ist schonlange mit meinem eigentlichen Seele verschmolzen, ich habe wirklich oft Leute ("Freunde" aus WoW vorallem) die sich bei mir ausheulen und ich dann wieder mit meinen Worten alles gerade biegen darf. Leider stehe ich dadurch inzwischen recht weit unten in meiner "Wohl-Skala", also Wessen wohl über Wessen geht.



So war ich früher auch *g* Hat mir dann einmal.. böse Probleme bereitet, darum hat sich das jetzt irgendwie ein wenig separiert. Zum Glück. Ich werde das später ohnehin so brauchen, da ich in die Therapie gehen will (beruflich), und da kann man sich kein mitleiden leisten.

Edit: Aber ja, manchmal springe ich zwischen Persönlichkleiten xD Das nenne ich dann aber LARP


----------



## Dominau (30. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Zu sagen, dass eine Seele (wenn es Seelen gibt) aus irgendweiner Enerigie besteht, ist in meinen Augen etwas schwachsinnig. Energie kann man Messen. Und wie willst du Glauben oder die Stärke einer Seele Messen? In Quadratmetern (Soul Eater lässt grüßen)? In einer eigenen einheit? In Watt (Meine Seele kann 5 Watt udn deine nur 4, lol Noob)?



Naja, es gibt halt noch kein Messgerät dafür


----------



## Petersburg (30. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> [font="arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif"] [/font]
> "Weil Flugzeuge aus leichten und biegsamen Materialien gebaut werden müssen, da sie sonst wie ein Stein vom Himmel fallen und die Geschichte mit der Aerodynamik klappt dann auch nicht mehr.
> blackbox wiegt gut 20kg, da entspricht ca. einer dichte von 1,77g/cm³... ein flugzeug würde mehrere hundert tonnen wiegen."
> 
> hab ich auf YAHOO Clever! Deutschland gefunden



... Sowas googlet man? Ich meine, das ist doch sowas von offentsichtlich, genau wie die Antworten auf einige Fragen hier.
 Man sollte mal ernsthaft über manche Frage nachdenken, bevor man sie hier rein stellt...


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann gott einen stein erschaffen der von nichts und niemandem zerstört werden kann?



solange chuck norris noch lebt nein


----------



## Linija (30. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mich persönlich würde es interessieren, dass man seine Persönlichkeit aufteilen kann und die quasi in Schubladen stopfen kann udn dann bedarf beniutzen kann, aber jede Schublade nahc ner Weile benutzt werden muss , weil sie einen sonst zu heftig erwischt, quasi aus der Komonde springt und auf einen runterdonnert? Oder ist das schon sowas wie beabsichtigte  Schizophrenie? Falls ja, kenn ich einige hier, die so drauf sind ^^




Du teilst deine Persönlichkeit jeden Tag auf, indem du verschiedene Rollen einnimmst... in der
Schule bist du Schüler, deinen Eltern gegenüber bist du das Kind usw.
Wenn du mal genau darüber nachdenkst, wirst du merken, dass du dich in allen unterschiedlichen Bereichen
deines Lebens anders verhälst.
Eigentlich haben wir somit alle verschiedene Persönlichekeiten, die wir je nach Notwendigkeit benutzen.

Hier n Artikel zum Thema "Seele"^^
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article1938328/Die_Seele_existiert_auch_nach_dem_Tod.html

MacDougall hat Menschen vor und nach dem Tod gewogen. Dabei kam eine Differenz von 21 Gramm zu stande.
jaja... die Seele wiegt 21 Gramm!^^ (Wobei man dies wohl eher auf Ausscheidungen zurückführen kann)


----------



## Soladra (30. Mai 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Du teilst deine Persönlichkeit jeden Tag auf, indem du verschiedene Rollen einnimmst... in der
> Schule bist du Schüler, deinen Eltern gegenüber bist du das Kind usw.
> Wenn du mal genau darüber nachdenkst, wirst du merken, dass du dich in allen unterschiedlichen Bereichen
> deines Lebens anders verhälst.
> Eigentlich haben wir somit alle verschiedene Persönlichekeiten, die wir je nach Notwendigkeit benutzen.




Ich meinte eher snach DEM Motto einen Tag liebes kleines niedliches Mädchen und am nächsten tag die erwachsene gefühlskalte Frau die keine Spur von Kind in sich trägt. Mir ist das bisher nicht nur bei Teenagern aufgefallen, sondern auch bei Erwachsen. Und das nicht als schlechte Laune, sondern wirklich als ausgewechselte Menschen.


----------



## zoizz (30. Mai 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Wenn du mal genau darüber nachdenkst, wirst du merken, dass du dich in allen unterschiedlichen Bereichen
> deines Lebens anders verhälst.
> Eigentlich haben wir somit alle verschiedene Persönlichekeiten, die wir je nach Notwendigkeit benutzen.



Oder vielleicht macht genau diese Vielfalt unsere Persönlichkeit aus. Warum muss man immer alles portionieren?


----------



## Linija (30. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung ^^ Hatte die Rollentheorie in der Schule!=D
Laut der Theorie passt man sich der Gesellschaft an.


----------



## Death the Kid (30. Mai 2011)

Hier gibt es teilweise Fragen,die sich mit ein bisschen Verstand selbst klären lassen...

Ich frage mich aber,ob es Perfektion bzw etwas perfektes auf unserer Welt gibt.


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2011)

Death schrieb:


> Hier gibt es teilweise Fragen,die sich mit ein bisschen Verstand selbst klären lassen...
> 
> Ich frage mich aber,ob es Perfektion bzw etwas perfektes auf unserer Welt gibt.



Das ist Definitionssache, denn nichts kann perfekt sein, wenn keiner weiß, wie Perfekt definiert wird. ^^


----------



## Terrascream (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich weder an Gott noch an den Himmel glaube, kann ich dann in die Hölle kommen?


----------



## zoizz (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn ein Mann in eine Transe verliebt, ist er dann schwul?














omg, wie kommen diese Gedanken in meinen Kopf?


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Mai 2011)

Warum rechnene wir in Kilometer und nicht in Pfundmeter.
Da könnte man sich doch viel präziser ausdrücken?


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Wenn ich weder an Gott noch an den Himmel glaube, kann ich dann in die Hölle kommen?



Schwierig. Der Gott schuetzt eigentlich einem vor dem Teufel. Das wirst du bestimmt schonmal in manchen Situationen bemerkt haben, wo du gedacht hast.. mensch! Jetzt habe ich aber mal Glueck gehabt.

Der Teufel versucht jedem eine Falle zu stellen und der Gott versucht einen davor zu schuetzen. Nur nicht immer klappt es.

Nur der Glaube ist wirklich ein sehr grosses Thema, wo man eigentlich nie ein Ende finden wird.


----------



## shadow24 (31. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Wenn ich weder an Gott noch an den Himmel glaube, kann ich dann in die Hölle kommen?




häh?genau das ist doch das system des christlichen glaubens:wer an gott glaubt wird behütet und beschützt und kommt in den himmel.wer nicht an ihn glaubt wird satans fette beute

ich frag mich viel mehr warum nur die christen ne hölle haben,während die anderen grossen weltreligionen wie islam,buddhismus und hinduismus keine haben...da gibts irgendwie keine gegenspieler zu den jeweiligen göttern...merkwürdig...also da haben sich die erfinder dieser religionen irgendwie nicht so viel gedanken zu gemacht...


----------



## Valdrasiala (31. Mai 2011)

Ein Mann kommt in die Hölle. Überall Party, schöne Frauen, ein Gehörnter im Anzug begrüßt ihn. "Willkommen in der Hölle. Ich bin der Teufel. Darf ich Dich herumführen?" Der Mann stimmt zu. Kurze Zeit später denkt er, dass er im Paradies ist, das Leben hier ist einfach nur toll. Die Sonne scheint, er bekommt ein Haus am Strand, soviel Geld wie er will, alles bestens. Kurze Zeit später kommen er und der Teufel an einer Tür vorbei, die bisher nicht geöffnet wurde. Er fragt den Teufel, was hinter dieser Tür sei. Der Teufel schaut den Mann an und sagt "Das könnte jetzt unschön werden." und öffnet die Tür. Dahinter winden sich Menschen in Qualen, lassen sich geisseln, Feuer und Schreie überall.

Verwundert fragt der Mann, was das für ein Raum sei. Der Teufel antwortet: "Der ist für die Katholiken, die brauchen das"


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich frag mich viel mehr warum nur die christen ne hölle haben,während die anderen grossen weltreligionen wie islam,buddhismus und hinduismus keine haben...da gibts irgendwie keine gegenspieler zu den jeweiligen göttern...merkwürdig...also da haben sich die erfinder dieser religionen irgendwie nicht so viel gedanken zu gemacht...


Von unserem Pfarrer habe ich mal erfahren, dass das Mit der Hölle erst später hinzugekommen ist. Ursprünglich gab es sie aber nicht. Ich denke mal, dass die Katholiken einfach an Kohle rankommen mussten.


----------



## Valdrasiala (31. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Von unserem Pfarrer habe ich mal erfahren, dass das Mit der Hölle erst später hinzugekommen ist. Ursprünglich gab es sie aber nicht. Ich denke mal, dass die Katholiken einfach an Kohle rankommen mussten.



Richtig. Absolutionsbriefe ftw. Inzwischen ist die katholische Kirche das reichste Unternehmen der Welt.


----------



## Terrascream (31. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> häh?genau das ist doch das system des christlichen glaubens:wer an gott glaubt wird behütet und beschützt und kommt in den himmel.wer nicht an ihn glaubt wird satans fette beute
> 
> ich frag mich viel mehr warum nur die christen ne hölle haben,während die anderen grossen weltreligionen wie islam,buddhismus und hinduismus keine haben...da gibts irgendwie keine gegenspieler zu den jeweiligen göttern...merkwürdig...also da haben sich die erfinder dieser religionen irgendwie nicht so viel gedanken zu gemacht...



Was ich damit meine ist, das ich nicht in was kommen kann, woran ich nicht glaube 
Bzw. was nicht beweisbar ist.


----------



## Terrascream (31. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ein Mann kommt in die Hölle. Überall Party, schöne Frauen, ein Gehörnter im Anzug begrüßt ihn. "Willkommen in der Hölle. Ich bin der Teufel. Darf ich Dich herumführen?" Der Mann stimmt zu. Kurze Zeit später denkt er, dass er im Paradies ist, das Leben hier ist einfach nur toll. Die Sonne scheint, er bekommt ein Haus am Strand, soviel Geld wie er will, alles bestens. Kurze Zeit später kommen er und der Teufel an einer Tür vorbei, die bisher nicht geöffnet wurde. Er fragt den Teufel, was hinter dieser Tür sei. Der Teufel schaut den Mann an und sagt "Das könnte jetzt unschön werden." und öffnet die Tür. Dahinter winden sich Menschen in Qualen, lassen sich geisseln, Feuer und Schreie überall.
> 
> Verwundert fragt der Mann, was das für ein Raum sei. Der Teufel antwortet: "Der ist für die Katholiken, die brauchen das"



Den Witz finde ich genial!-btw. bin ungetauft :3


----------



## shadow24 (31. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Verwundert fragt der Mann, was das für ein Raum sei. Der Teufel antwortet: "Der ist für die Katholiken, die brauchen das"




hehe,zu geil...


----------



## shadow24 (31. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Richtig. Absolutionsbriefe ftw. Inzwischen ist die katholische Kirche das reichste Unternehmen der Welt.




dann ist unsere religion ja profiliga.die amateurliga wie z.b. islam hat nich mal ne hölle...arme wichte...


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2011)

Wollt ihr hier nun wirklich eine religiöse Diskussion starten? Ihr solltet doch wissen, worin das endet...

Hab da auch noch ne Frage... Wieso bin ich manchmal nach 9 oder gar 10 Stunden Schlaf, wenn ich aufwache, noch hundemüde, während ich andere Tage habe, an denen ich nach 6-7 Stunden Schlaf hellwach und frisch aufstehe? Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, ich habe an den vorherigen Tagen weitgehend das Gleiche gemacht.


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wollt ihr hier nun wirklich eine religiöse Diskussion starten? Ihr solltet doch wissen, worin das endet...
> 
> Hab da auch noch ne Frage... Wieso bin ich manchmal nach 9 oder gar 10 Stunden Schlaf, wenn ich aufwache, noch hundemüde, während ich andere Tage habe, an denen ich nach 6-7 Stunden Schlaf hellwach und frisch aufstehe? Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, ich habe an den vorherigen Tagen weitgehend das Gleiche gemacht.



Heute bei mir mal wieder der Fall gewesen... ich weiß auch nicht warum das so ist. Könnte aber auch mit am Wetter liegen.


----------



## Terrascream (31. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wollt ihr hier nun wirklich eine religiöse Diskussion starten? Ihr solltet doch wissen, worin das endet...
> 
> Hab da auch noch ne Frage... Wieso bin ich manchmal nach 9 oder gar 10 Stunden Schlaf, wenn ich aufwache, noch hundemüde, während ich andere Tage habe, an denen ich nach 6-7 Stunden Schlaf hellwach und frisch aufstehe? Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, ich habe an den vorherigen Tagen weitgehend das Gleiche gemacht.



Ich denke das hat was mit der Schlafintensivität zu tun.
Bei mir ist es so, wenn ich um 5 Uhr Nachts ins Bett gehe und total übermüdet bin, wach ich um 8 Uhr auf & bin top fit, wenn ich aber um 22 Uhr ins Bett gehe un um 10 aufstehe bin ich auch noch müde-.-


----------



## Reflox (31. Mai 2011)

Vorallem frage ich mich. Wenn Gott ja so gutmütig und gnädig ist. Warum soll er dann Leute in die Hölle schicken?


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vorallem frage ich mich. Wenn Gott ja so gutmütig und gnädig ist. Warum soll er dann Leute in die Hölle schicken?



Macht er nicht, der Teufel holt sie sich doch


----------



## Bloodletting (31. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Ich denke das hat was mit der Schlafintensivität zu tun.
> Bei mir ist es so, wenn ich um 5 Uhr Nachts ins Bett gehe und total übermüdet bin, wach ich um 8 Uhr auf & bin top fit, wenn ich aber um 22 Uhr ins Bett gehe un um 10 aufstehe bin ich auch noch müde-.-



Das liegt am Schlaf an sich.
Wer 9 oder mehr Stunden schläft, fühlt sich danach müder, als bei 6-7 Stunden.
Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen/gehört woran das liegt, kann mich aber leider nicht mehr genau erinnern.
Hat irgendwas mit den Schlafphasen (Tiefschlaf usw.) zu tun.

Deshalb sollte man ja auch (nur) 20 Minuten Mittagsschlaf machen, da man danach wesentlich präziser arbeiten kann, als wenn man 2 Stunden schläft ... dann will der Körper nämlich nicht mehr.^^


----------



## shadow24 (31. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Deshalb sollte man ja auch (nur) 20 Minuten Mittagsschlaf machen, da man danach wesentlich präziser arbeiten kann, als wenn man 2 Stunden schläft ... dann will der Körper nämlich nicht mehr.^^



das kenn ich vor allem...manchmal nach 20 min topfit,als hätte ich tiefschlaf gehabt.udn dann aber mal 45 min geschlafen und fertig wie ein lachs an land.hätte ich gleich vom sofa ins bett gehen können...


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2011)

Das kenn ich aber auch.

Aber 9-10 Stunden waren jetzt vielleicht übertrieben, sagen wir ca. 8-9 Stunden, länger schlaf ich eigentlich eh nie, außer ich hab vorher wirklich nen extrem anstrengenden Tag ohne viel Schlaf davor gehabt.

Was bei mir auch komisch ist: Wenn ich Frühschicht hatte, musste ich immer gegen halb 5 morgens aufstehen. Egal, wann ich ins Bett bin, ob um 8 oder um 10, ich kam kaum aus dem Bett. Hatte ich hingegen Mittelschicht und musste erst gegen halb 9 aufstehen, konnte ich auch bis sonstwann nachts aufbleiben und war morgens fit. Jemand ne Erklärung? oO


----------



## Valdrasiala (31. Mai 2011)

Dann hast Du gegen halb 5 morgens eine Tiefschlafphase. So einfach ist die Erklärung


----------



## Meriane (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn man als gläubiger Christ ins Paradies kommt nachdem man stirbt (kein Selbstmord) sollte man dann als Christ nicht hoffen so früh wie möglich Krebs zu bekommen oder so? Müsste man als Christ dann nicht gegen jegliche Art von Medizin sein?


----------



## Sabito (31. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Macht er nicht, der Teufel holt sie sich doch



Wir haben in Religion gelernt, dass es den Teufel direkt nicht gibt, sonder nur eine Personifikation für die Sünde ist und man, solange man seine Taten bereut von Gott seine Sünden erlassen bekommt und somit doch in den Himmel kommt, egal was man getan hat, solange man es bereut.^^


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Müsste man als Christ dann nicht gegen jegliche Art von Medizin sein?



Es gibt religiöse Menschen (nicht nur Christen und ich würde sie auch eher als Fanatiker bezeichnen), bei denen das durchaus so ist.

Der Otto-Normal-Christ jedoch weiß ja nicht genau, ob da wirklich das Paradies kommt oder eben nicht. Auch bei gottesfürchtigen Menschen ist oft eine Grundskepsis gegeben 

So, jetzt kommt mal vom Thema Religion weg, ihr wisst doch alle, wie das endet :/


----------



## Shaila (31. Mai 2011)

Mir hat immer noch keiner beantworten können, wieso ich mich bei Vollmond generell besser fühle und wieso mir da scheinbar alles leichter fällt bzw. mir alles besser gelingt.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wir haben in Religion gelernt, dass es den Teufel direkt nicht gibt,




dann hattet ihr aber einen schlechten religionslehrer,denn laut bibel soll es Luzifer, der schönste aller engel gewesen sein,der sich gegen gott erhob und ein krieg unter den engeln anzettelte.nachdem er verlor wurde er als Teufel/Lúzifer/Satan udn die anderen abtrünnigen engel als dämonen in die hölle verbannt...


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juni 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mir hat immer noch keiner beantworten können, wieso ich mich bei Vollmond generell besser fühle und wieso mir da scheinbar alles leichter fällt bzw. mir alles besser gelingt.




du findest ganz viele hinweise unter "mondfühlig"...meist sind es negative asdpekte die bei vollmond auftreten aber es gibt ja auch die andere seite,die positive seite,sodass der mond deine "kräfte" verstärkt...
oder du bist ein verdammter werwolf...


----------



## Arasouane (14. Juni 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> ach ja noch was:
> Warum hat man eigentlich sein eigenes Bewusstsein? Also warum ist man der der man ist. Wieso erlebt man alles aus dieser Perspektive (also in seinem Körper) Wie kommt es zustande? ich denk da so oft drüber nach, wie das passiert. Versteht ihr was ich meine?



Komischerweise ist die Frage des Selbstbewusstseins geklärt: Es gibt keines. Es gibt nur das "Fremdbewusstsein", also die Bestätigung des selbst durch andere. Wenn ich auf die Welt komme, gibt es erstmal ja nur andere.Und wenn es keine anderen gibt, sondern beispielsweise nur Tiere, gibt es keine menschliche Entwicklung wie Sprache,Sozialisation, Kultur (was nicht schlecht sein muss).

Bei einem Menschen gibt es 2 "Modelle" des selbst. Psychisch und Physisch.

Das physische Modell ist laut Hirnforschung im Lieferzustand des Babys (im Hirn) bereits enthalten - der körperliche Idealzustand. Jegliche Abweichung von physischen Optimalzustand wird als körperlicher Schmerz bzw. Leiden wahrgenommen.
Dafür braucht es keine Selbstbewusstsein.

Das psychische (innere) Modell kalibriert sich mit der sozialen Umgebung, was eine Normierung praktisch unmöglich macht, weil es vom direkten Umfeld beeinflusst ist und nicht von einer Gesellschaft als Ganzes. Wenn man gut kalibriert ist, dann hat man ein Minimum an seelischem Leid (Differenz von erwartetem und gezeigtem Verhalten, Gefühlen) innerhalb der Gruppe erreicht und ist...zufrieden. Wenn ich mit dieser "Einstellung" ahnungslos in eine völlig konträre soziale Umgebung gerate, dann ist diese Differenz anfangs enorm groß-->starkes seelisches Leid kann eintreten (Unsicherheit), muss aber nicht. Wenn mam sich dieser Mechanismen bewusst ist, kann man sich bereits im Vorfeld auf die Neukalibrierung einstellen und z.B.: einen Kulturschock vermeiden (Hey Cool, hier darf ich am Tisch furzen  ).

Wenn man in Isolation gerät, zeigt sich rasch, dass es ein Selbstbewusstsein nicht gibt. Das innere Modell kollabiert aufgrund fehlender Stimulation von aussen sehr schnell (damit kann man Menschen auch wunderbar brechen-->Isolationshaft). Ausser man bastelt sich einen Ersatzhans aus einem Volleyball, wie Tom Hanks 

Jedenfalls führt die falsche Verwendung des Selbstbewusstseins zu flächendeckend falschem Verhalten. Ansätze, wie:"Du hast zu wenig Selbstbewusstsein!" sind irreführend. Was kann man denn bitte konkret machen, um sein Selbstbewusstsein zu mehren, wenn es das gar nicht gibt? Eben nix! Selbstbewusstsein wird tragischerweise mit Selbstwert verwechselt.

Aber da kann man schnell ansetzen. Selbstwert ergibt sich aus einer (auch vorauseilenden) postiven bzw. verzeihenden Bewertung (vorauseilend deshalb, weil man im Moment ruhig noch ein Arschloch sein kann) der eigenen Gedanken und Handlungen, die in sympathischem Verhalten münden, dass erst in zweiter Folge zu einem hohen Selbstbewusstsein führen, nämlich aufgrund des positiven Feedbacks der Gruppe. 

Die schlimmste soziale Katastrophe ist ja, sich 100% bewusst zu sein, dass man sich selbst hasst. Also 100% Selbstbewusstsein bei -100% Selbstwert. Davon gibt es leider genug – Popstars zum Beispiel. Borderline-Persönlichkeiten. Es kann nämlich in diesem Kreislauf zu einer gemeinen Situation kommen. Man verhält sich so, als hätte man einen hohen Selbstwert (obwohl man sich beispielsweise abgrundtief hasst) und bekommt dadurch von der Gruppe das Fremdbewusstsein „hoher Selbstwert" vorgegaukelt. Nennen wir es Fremdwert. Das sind gesellschaftssüchtigen Menschen, die allein gelassen in tiefer Depression verfallen und sich entweder langsam über Drogen zerstören oder bei zu lange fehlender Fremdwertung das Leben nehmen (one-hit Wonder).

Von Narzisten will ich gar net reden. Lieben sich selbst, obwohl Sie wissen, dass Sie von allen gehasst werden, in dem sie alle anderen abwerten. Ein Perversion feinster Güte. Als würde ein Geisterfahre das eigene Verhalten gut heissen, weil er einfach die Fahrtrichtung der anderen als Falsch definiert.

*Physik*

Was mich interessiert ist, warum ich alles im Bereich der Mechanik vergessen hab.
Ich hab mich vor 8 Jahren mal darauf spezialisiert und hab jetzt selbst eine Frage gestellt, die ich dachte beantworten zu können – njet.

Also: 
Stellt Euch eine Flipper vor, also ihr zieht an dem federbelasteten Stift, der die Kugel rausschleudert. Im Pub zeiht ihr also an dem Teil und sagen wir die Feder ist so eingestellt, dass diese Kugel auf genau 10km/h beschleunigt wird. Das heisst, dass die potentielle Energie in der Feder 1:1 in mv²/2 umgewandelt wird (scheiss ma mal auf die Rotation).

Jetzt stell ich den Flipper in einen Zug, der 100km/h fährt. Jetzt zieh ich wieder an dem Teil, die Kugel wird in Fahrtrichtung geschleudert und jetzt müsste von aussen betrachtet ja die gleiche potentielle Energie der Feder nicht in eine 10km/h schnellen Kugel relativ zum Zug resultieren, denn

m((110/3.6)²-(100/3.6)²)/2 ist nicht gleich m(10/3.6)²/2

Geilerweise ist es aber so, dass die Kugel auf 10km/h beschleunigt wird.
Was hab ich denn da nicht verstanden? Jaja, die Erde ist kein Inertialsystem, aber wenn ich das Experiment in einem Inertialsystem machen würde, käme das gleiche raus.

Wenn ich das meinem Prof. erzähle, nimmt er mir das Diplom weg)

Lg


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2011)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Komischerweise ist die Frage des Selbstbewusstseins geklärt: Es gibt keines. Es gibt nur das "Fremdbewusstsein", also die Bestätigung des selbst durch andere. Wenn ich auf die Welt komme, gibt es erstmal ja nur andere.Und wenn es keine anderen gibt, sondern beispielsweise nur Tiere, gibt es keine menschliche Entwicklung wie Sprache,Sozialisation, Kultur (was nicht schlecht sein muss).
> 
> Bei einem Menschen gibt es 2 "Modelle" des selbst. Psychisch und Physisch.
> 
> ...



Sehr interessant, danke für diesen höchstinformativen Beitrag!


----------



## Lakor (14. Juni 2011)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Jedenfalls führt die falsche Verwendung des Selbstbewusstseins zu flächendeckend falschem Verhalten. Ansätze, wie:"Du hast zu wenig Selbstbewusstsein!" sind irreführend. Was kann man denn bitte konkret machen, um sein Selbstbewusstsein zu mehren, wenn es das gar nicht gibt? Eben nix! Selbstbewusstsein wird tragischerweise mit Selbstwert verwechselt.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das nicht nur eine Definitionssache von diversen Worten ist.

Selbstbewusstsein ist durchaus existent, nämlich das Bewusstsein meines eigenen Wertes. Ergo: Selbstbewusstsein=Erkennen und "wissen" des eigenen Wertes.

Du hast zu wenig Selbstbewusstsein ist nicht (unbedingt) falsch. 

Gehen wir von einer Situation aus, in welcher das typische "Selbstbewusstsein" gefordert ist. Das Ansprechen einer unbekannten Person in einer Bar, Disko oder in einem sonstigen neutralen Etablissement. 

Gemäß dem Fall, dass die Person sich für zu schlecht oder abstoßend fühlt die anderen Person anzusprechen, obwohl dies nicht der Fall ist, kann man von einem geringen Selbstbewusstsein ausgehen. Ganz banal betrachtet: Man traut sich nicht, wobei es objektiv betrachtet keinen Grund dafür gibt, da die Chancen nicht so schlecht stehen, wie man denkt.

Daraus würde sich für mich folgern, dass es schon ein Selbstbewusstsein gibt, welches aber lediglich Auskunft über die Denkweise über seinen eigenen Selbstwert gibt.

In sofern kann man das Selbstbewusstsein auch steigern (meist sogar leichter als den Selbstwert!!!). Extrinsische Bestätigung kann da meist schon ausreichen. Beispiele: Anerkennung einer anderen Person. 

Diese Steigerung durch intrinsische Bestätigung zu erreichen ist nicht ganz so einfach, allerdings auch möglich. Beispiele: Diverse Hilfseinrichtungen welche einem klar machen, dass man selbst nicht so ist, wie man sich wahrnimmt. Daraus resultierende Übungen schaffen einem ein sehr fundiertes und konstantes Selbstbewusstsein.


----------



## Arasouane (14. Juni 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Gemäß dem Fall, dass die Person sich für zu schlecht oder abstoßend fühlt die anderen Person anzusprechen, obwohl dies nicht der Fall ist, kann man von einem geringen Selbstbewusstsein ausgehen.



Gerade das ist das perfekte Beispiel für mangelnden Selbstwert. Daraus folgt geduckte und abweisende Haltung, die vom anderen registriert und gestraft wird (gerade Frauen hassen nichts mehr, als männer, bei denen die Schulter nach vorne hängt und der kopf gesenkt ist). Ein hoher Selbstwert führt automatisch zu hohem Selbstbewusstsein (Fremdbewusstsein - Feedback). Aber es ist durchaus möglich selbstbewusst wirkend aufzutreten, fremdwert zu erhalten aber gleichzeitig sich selbst überhaupt nicht mögen. Zum Guck Guck ist das verwirrend 

Ich verabscheu i-Tüpferl Reiterer, aber bei der richtigen Nomenklatur von Emotionen ist es das a und o. Ich sprech da von leidiger Erfahrung.

Noch viel schlimmeres ist der Versuch "Aggressionen" zu therapieren. Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn man mit einem 17er Maulschlüssel ein 5mm Rohr verdrehen will. Keine Angriffsfläche - kein Moment.
Es gibt beispielsweise keine "Aggressionen", nur aggressives Verhalten. Dahinter versteckt sich Wut, Trauer, Ärger - Langeweile^^ etc. MAg banal klingen. Aber ich kenne genug, die unter ihrem eigenen aggressiven Verhalten leiden.
Die habe 0 Plan an was sie arbeiten sollen. Wenn man den Tag revue passieren lässt, und nach Wut- oder Ärger- momenten nachfragt, ist der Überltäter flott enttarnt. Aber auf die Frage woher die Aggressionen kommen, sieht man meistens nur 10 ? über dem Kopf (net zum Quest abgeben^^)

Lg


----------



## Lakor (15. Juni 2011)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Gerade das ist das perfekte Beispiel für mangelnden Selbstwert. Daraus folgt geduckte und abweisende Haltung, die vom anderen registriert und gestraft wird (gerade Frauen hassen nichts mehr, als männer, bei denen die Schulter nach vorne hängt und der kopf gesenkt ist). Ein hoher Selbstwert führt automatisch zu hohem Selbstbewusstsein (Fremdbewusstsein - Feedback). Aber es ist durchaus möglich selbstbewusst wirkend aufzutreten, fremdwert zu erhalten aber gleichzeitig sich selbst überhaupt nicht mögen. Zum Guck Guck ist das verwirrend
> 
> Ich verabscheu i-Tüpferl Reiterer, aber bei der richtigen Nomenklatur von Emotionen ist es das a und o. Ich sprech da von leidiger Erfahrung.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei.  

Ein Selbstwert ist beständig. Ein Mensch hat einen gewissen Wert, egal woran gemessen. Wenn ich mir meines Wertes bewusst bin, ist das Selbstbewusstsein. Wenn es von 1-10 geht, und ich eine 7 bin, und das auch weiß, ist das gut. Dann gibt es noch die Leute, welche sich selber für eine 2 halten, obwohl sie einen Wert von 7 haben. Von Leuten welche einen Wert von 2 haben, aber sich für eine 10 halten möchte ich mal nicht anfangen...

Die Wahrnehmung der Anderen ist erstmal an meinem Selbstbewusstsein, ergo an meiner eigenen Einschätzung meines Selbst, bemessen, da dies übernommen wird. Erst bei genauerem kennen lernen, können die anderen meinen Selbstwert hinausfinden. 

Ein anderer sieht nie sofort meinen Selbstwert, NIE, er sieht nur, wie ich mich einschätze. Das kann meinen Selbstwert treffen, aber auch vollkommen daran vorbei gehen.

Was die Aggressionen angeht kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich denke auch, dass dieses Verhalten nur ein Resultat von anderen starken Emotionen ist (und das nicht etwa ein Todestrieb wie nach Freud besteht).

Aggressives Verhalten ist eigentlich nur eine Reaktion zum kompensieren des Erlebten, des zu Verarbeitenden. Manche heulen, manche schweigen, manche trinken und manche werden eben aggressiv.

Schlimm ist nur, wenn dies nicht nur die Konsequenz ist, sondern auch zu etwas eigenem wird, nämlich in dem Moment, wenn man merkt, dass man mit diesem Verhalten etwas erreichen kann. Und sei es nur Aufmerksamkeit oder Selbstbewusstsein (allerdings ein falsches, welches den Selbstwert übersteigt!).


----------



## Arasouane (15. Juni 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei.



Macht nix 



Lakor schrieb:


> Ein Selbstwert ist beständig.



Leider/Gottseidank nicht. Kann wie auch Körperfunktionen hervorragend durch Autosuggestion verändert werden.
Die Zeiterscheinung "Burn-out" kommt auch von der Ecke. Scheitern ist nicht erlaubt. Wenn man scheitert, sinkt der Selbstwert ("ich bin ein Versager") leider auch tlw. in bedrohlichem Ausmaß-->Wunsch nach Freitod.


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch noch was zum nachdenken.

Es gib in unserer Galaxie ca. 100 Milliarden Sterne (100.000.000.000)

Und es gibt im sichtbaren (!) Universum auch nochmal ca. 100 Milliarden Galaxien mit grob gerechnet genau so vielen Sternen.

Also gibt es für den kleinen Menschen 10.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 (10 Trilliarden) Sterne, die er mit entsprechender Vergrößerung theoretisch sichtbar sind. (Habe ich schon gesagt, dass ich SO große Zahlen liebe?) ^^

Nehmen wir mal an, die Hälfte dieser Sterne hat keine Planeten und ein Tausendstel dieser Sonnen könnte theoretisch einen Planeten hervorbringen, auf dem Leben in unserem Sinne möglich ist. Das wären dann also 10.000.000.000.000.000.000 Sonnen. Sind irgendwie immernoch ganz schön viele Nullen, uiuiui...

Gut, weiter im Text. Das Leben in unserem Sinne war ein verdammter Zufall, nehmen wir einen Sechser im Lotto mit Superzahl an (1:130 Mio).

Wenn wir das auf die vielen potentiellen Planeten verteilen, dann sind immernoch rund 80.000.000.000 Welten da draußen, auf denen so was ähnliches kreucht und fleucht wie hier. Ich persönlich denke es sind einige mehr, aber lassen wir es mal bei dieser Zahl. 

Warum behaupten immernoch einige Leute, dass wir allein im Universum seien?


----------



## Edou (15. Juni 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Warum behaupten immernoch einige Leute, dass wir allein im Universum seien?



Angst, Egoismus, keine Fakten (ala Bilder, Videos oder so) und dass die Menschheit sich als "Herrscher" Rasse ansieht, daher darf ohne beweise kein anderes Lebewesen ausser auf der Erde leben. 

Würd ich mal so Tippen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Naja, solange wir unseren eigenen Planeten nichtmal richtig kennen, sollten wir auch solche Dinge nicht behaupten. Finde ich zumindest. 
Zumal ich auch nicht denke, dass eine dieser Welten, so fortschrittlich sie auch sein mag, um nicht an Einstein zu glauben und die Dinge anders angeht, um etwas schneller durch diese riesigen Entferungen zwischen den Sternen zu fliegen, sich ausgerechnet für die Erde interessiert und hier mal mir nichts, dir nichts vorbeischaut und hallo sagt.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

du lääst dabei den faktor zeit ganz ausser acht.

wer sagt, dass die aliens alle momentan existieren und nicht vor 50 millionen jahren existiert haben oder in 100 millionen jahren sowas wie ne evolution durchmachen ...


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn es jetzt irgendwie komisch klingt. Aber habt ihr im Bezug auf diese Aliensache mal überlegt, dass wir auch die ersten oder fortschrittlichsten Lebewesen im Universum sein *könnten *? Ist zwar ganz schön krass und unwahrscheinlich, aber wenn man mal eine Sekunde davon ausgeht ist es auch irgendwie...seltsam. Aber das Leben hat so lange gebraucht sich zu entwickeln...und aus ein paar Mehrzellern sind inzwischen zigtausend Arten von Pflanzen und Tierenentstanden..das ist schon gradios.

Ich selber glaube nicht mehr daran, dass es in der "Nähe" ähnlich hoch entwickeltes Leben gibt. Vielleicht finden wir eines Tages ein paar primitive Lebensformen irgendwo..vllt sogar auf Titan oder so, aber Lebewesen auf oder über unserem Niveau? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das in den nächsten 500 Jahren passieren könnte. Es sei denn man schafft es bis dahin den Raum zu krümmen. Wenn doch ists ja schön..bin nämlich grosser SciFi Fan.


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich die Zeit auch noch in meine "Rechnung" reinnehme, wird es unnötig kompliziert finde ich. Wer weiß... wenn dieser Meteorit nicht auf die Erde geknallt wäre, was die Dinos heutzutage so beim Käffchen besprechen würden... 

P.S. @ "der durch das Flugzeug flieg"-xdave *ggg* 
Klar kann das auch sein, dass wir die höchstentwickelten sind. Aber ich denke die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist genausogut, dass wir hinter anderen um Lichtjahre zurückhängen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

jup aber der meteor hat uns nur ein paar millionen jahre zurückgeworfen, der rest ging ja ziemlich zügig von statten seit dem urknall. knall > mass > sonen > erde > leben.
es gibt da draußen sicherlich reichlich frischere planeten, die jetzt erst in der abkühlungsphase sind oder 10m zu nah an der sonne sind^^
ich würd von 3-6 nullen weniger ausgehen^^ auf denen es aktuell keucht und fleucht


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Selbst dann sind es noch 100.000 Planeten, die für uns Menschen optimal sind. Wer weiß, ob es nicht auch auf Ammoniak-Planeten (für uns pures Gift) Leben gibt, welches etwas anders aufgebaut ist wie das unsere...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

Wäre nix besonderes, in der tiefsee leben doch auch schwefelbakterien

edit: ich glaub übrigends nich das wir alleine sind, ich kann beim haus meiner eltern sterne sehen udn es sind schon mit bloßem auge verdammt viele, wenn man mal aus der stadt kommt. ohne lichtverschmutzung


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

leben und intelligentes leben ist auch ein unterschied. also ich glaub nicht dran, dass ich irgendwann mal ein intelligentes alien sehen werde.


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Oh ja. Ein Kumpel von mir wohnt am Ars** der Heide, so knapp vorm Rand der Welt. Dort sieht man die Milchstraße in ihrer vollen Pracht. Ist schon recht beeindruckend.

Übrigens.. ich liebe das offtopic-Forum. Hier sidn die Leute echt entspannter als im allgemeinen WoW-Forum  Das mußte jetzt mal raus...


----------



## Edou (15. Juni 2011)

Mal etwas anderes: Werdet ihr dieses Mondspektakel heute Abend beobachten?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

halte ich auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Wenn icht die uns bekannt physik umgehen können, sind die auch an die lichtgeschwindigkeit gebunden und der weltraum is groß. selber löcher biegen brauch so absurd viel energie und masse, ich bezweifel es einfach mal.

edit: wenn wolken sind nich^^

edit: liebe macht mir ein klein wenig angst, ich weiß das es nur chemie is, aber die is so mächtig, das ich mich manchmal selbst ein wenig davor fürchte  das gefühl ist merkwürdig, wenn das bewusstsein zum zuschauer wird.


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

@ Edou:

Ich glaube nicht. Werde dann in meiner wahren Form dabei sein, Menschen zu zerfleischen.
*den Blutmond anheul*


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juni 2011)

Ich glaueb auch, dass das wahrscheinlich ist. Man schaue nur mal in welchen lebensfeindlichen Umgebungen manche Lebensformen auf der Erde überleben...tausende Grad heisse Vulkankrater gefüllt mit Schwefelsäure usw. 

Es gibt ja immer die Aussagen (und früher war ich auch davon überzeugt): "Warum sollten Lebewesen von anderen Planeten uns ähnlich sein?" Ich meine klar könnten sie 8 Arme, Tentakeln und sich auf dem Boden schlängeln...aber genausogut kann man ja auch fragen: wenn das Modell einer symmetrischen Körberform mit 4 Gliedmassen hioer so erfolgreich war...warum sollte es anderswo nicht so sein.

Aber NOCH VIIIIIEL beunruhiger ist für mich die Frage, was ausserhalb des Universums sein könnte. Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, das dahinter einfach nur unendlich viel "NICHTS" ist? Und wenn dort wirklich NICHTS ist...wo kam dann der Urknall her ^^?

DIT: Oh ja Mond..das ist jetzt aber verwirrend "straight2 für den Thread...aber eventuiell seh ichs an, ja.


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Jipp, das frage ich mich auch xdave. Aber es gibt ja Leute, die behaupten irgendwas von wegen "Hohlkörper". Naja, ich fand damals das Ende von Men in Black einfach nur passend mit den Murmeln


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juni 2011)

Genau^^ ich wollt das Bsp auch bringen, aber mir war entfallen bei welchem Film es war.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

find es umgekehrt genauso spannend. klar wir bestehen aus organen, knochen und flüssigkeit.

die bestehen aus zellen. letzendlich bestehen diese aber auch nur aus atomen. und diese bestehen erst mal aus ganz viel nichts und dann den atomkernen und der hülle. die bestehen auch aus ganz viel nichts und elektronen und protonen. diese bestehen auch aus ganz viel nichts und quarks. viel weiter ist man wohl noch nicht ... 

aber das reicht um zu zeigen worauf ich hinauswill. wir bestehen eigentlich zum grösstenteil aus nichts. nur energie und bindungskräfte und ganz wenig wirklich stoffliche materie ... irgendwie gruselig.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

wie war das mit dem kirschgroßen atomkern mittig aufm sportplatz und den stecknadelkopfgroßen elektronen die auf der laufbahn kreisen^^


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

und dazwischen nichts.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

aber davon ne ganze menge


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Wobei Elektronen ja keine feste Bahn haben, sich nur innerhalb der Hülle aufhalten (bzw dort mit der höchsten Wahrscheinlichkeit), sich durchaus auch durch den Atomkern bewegen können und durch unsere Experimente, d.h. Einwirkung durch außen (Zuführung von Energie) ganz anders reagieren als im "normalen" Zustand.


----------



## Lakor (15. Juni 2011)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Leider/Gottseidank nicht. Kann wie auch Körperfunktionen hervorragend durch Autosuggestion verändert werden.
> Die Zeiterscheinung "Burn-out" kommt auch von der Ecke. Scheitern ist nicht erlaubt. Wenn man scheitert, sinkt der Selbstwert ("ich bin ein Versager") leider auch tlw. in bedrohlichem Ausmaß-->Wunsch nach Freitod.



Aber das ist doch nicht der Wert, sondern das Gefühl über den eigenen Körper  

Der Wert eines Menschen ist doch zu bemessen an seiner Rolle für andere Menschen, und nicht an seinem Bewusstsein. Ein Beispiel aus meinem "Alltag":

Ich habe eine sehr gute Freundin welche unter Anorexie nervosa leidet. Dies ist, meiner Meinung nach, allerdings auch nur die Auswirkungen einer anderen seelischen Belastung, allerdings dauert dies jetzt viiieeel zu lange zu erläutern. Der Punkt ist: Wir sind uns des Öfteren mal näher gekommen, allerdings ist es auch sehr oft so, dass sie dann wiederum niemanden in ihr Nähe ertragen kann, weil sie sich für extrem widerlich und abstoßend hält. Sie glaubt sie besäße absolut keinen Wert.

Der Wert von ihr bleibt allerdings gleich. Sie ist der gleiche Mensch, nur fühlt sie sich anders. Diese Stimmungsschwankungen lassen das Bewusstsein über den eigenen Körper wackeln, aber doch nicht den Wert welchen man ihr geben würde, denn, in dem Fall aus meiner Sicht, ist sie so oder so ein guter Mensch, egal wie sie sich grade fühlt.

Wert=/Bewusstsein!!! 




Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Oh ja. Ein Kumpel von mir wohnt am Ars** der Heide, so knapp vorm Rand der Welt. Dort sieht man die Milchstraße in ihrer vollen Pracht. Ist schon recht beeindruckend.



Ich war letzes Jahr mit ein paar Freunden in Lettland (Kumpel hat da ein Ferienhaus). Und, wie man sich vorstellen kann, da ist weit und breit NICHTS, rein GARNICHTS. Wir saßen jede Nacht auf dem Balkon und haben in den Himmel geschaut. In Deutschland macht jeder einen Aufriss bei einem "Sternschnuppenschauer", da war das allerdings Alltag. Man konnte den Himmel so klar sehen, dass man pro Stunde locker 15-20 Sternschnuppen sehen konnte. Auch die Milchstraße in ihrem ausmaß zu sehen war wirklich beeindruckend, als Kind des Ruhrpotts kann ich das hier bei mir Zuhause vergessen, auch wenn ich auf dem Land wohne


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> leben und intelligentes leben ist auch ein unterschied. also ich glaub nicht dran, dass ich irgendwann mal ein intelligentes alien sehen werde.



Ich würd mich lieber darauf konzentrieren Intelligentes Leben auf der Erde zu finden 
Aber ich denke du hast Recht...

Sofern es existiert, also Intelligentes Außerirdisches Leben, dann sicher nicht in unserem Vorgarten sondern irgendwo weit ab, unbehelligt...

Und ich denke vom Universum sowieso eher noch wie ein Möbiusband... sprich es ist nicht "Nichts" sondern man landet auf der anderen Seite wenn man zu einem "Ende" fliegt, ist zumindest meiner Meinung nach die einfachere Erklärung als "Nichts"...


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ich denke vom Universum sowieso eher noch wie ein Möbiusband... sprich es ist nicht "Nichts" sondern man landet auf der anderen Seite wenn man zu einem "Ende" fliegt, ist zumindest meiner Meinung nach die einfachere Erklärung als "Nichts"...



Dann.. ääähm... flieg mal los und sag meinem Ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur-ur- *Thread- und Lebensende erreicht*


----------



## Arasouane (15. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wer sagt, dass die aliens alle momentan existieren und nicht vor 50 millionen jahren existiert haben oder in 100 millionen jahren sowas wie ne evolution durchmachen ...



Genau, und in Kombination mit...



xdave78 schrieb:


> ...dass wir auch die ersten oder fortschrittlichsten Lebewesen im Universum sein *könnten *?



eigentlich die Antwort. Wir sind nämlich die dämlichsten Lebewesen, die das Universum je geshen hat. Jeder Ameisenbär ist schlauer, weil er net alle Ressourcen auf einmal wegfrisst.
So gesehen - wenn nicht noch ein Wunder passiert - haben wir uns sehr bald selbst von diesem Planeten weggefegt, und wenn 5000 Jahre später eine genauso schlaue Rasse irgend ein Gepiepse durchs Weltall schickt, wir aber nicht zurückpiepsen, werden _die _sich in Foren die Frage stellen ob sie alleine im Unversum sind


----------



## Bjarnensen (15. Juni 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> THIS! Das habe ich mich schon immer gefragt, bitte probiers aus, ich hab keine Katze, also musst du es für die Wissenschaft tun. SEI UNSER SCHRÖDINGER!


 Was Hat das mit Schrödinger zu tun? Der hatte ganz andere Ideen!


----------



## Bjarnensen (15. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Glaub das kann man mathematisch loesen, wenn es z.B. 1 Grad heute waren und es soll morgen doppelt so kalt werden, dann sind es 0 Grad und von 0, wird es dann -1 sein, man muesste da einfach von der Skala ablesen.
> 
> Wobei 0 jetzt kein bestimmter Wert es, wenn es vorher 12 Grad waren und am naechsten Tag um -6 Grad kaelter geworden ist, kann man nicht einfach sagen, am naechsten Tag wird es nur -1 Grad kaelter.
> 
> Hab jetzt auch kein bock, drueber nachzudenken (:



Am besten geht man von Kelvin aus, da ist es einfacher ;-)


----------



## Bjarnensen (15. Juni 2011)

Damokles schrieb:


> Oh ´ne Matheaufgabe. Beim Ersten Lacher, ist man halb tot und beim Zweiten dann drei viertel tot bzw. ein viertel lebendig.
> Was hab ich gewonnen?



Nichts!
Man ist dann 1/4 tot, dann 1/8, dann 1/16, dann 1/32, dann 1/64, dann1/128, dann 1/256, dann 1/512, dann 1/1024, dann 1/2048, dann 1/4096, dann 1/8192, dann 1/16384, dann 1/32768, dann 1/65536, dann 1/131072, dann 1/262144, je nach dem, wie oft du dich halb tot lachst.


----------



## Bjarnensen (15. Juni 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Wenn man als gläubiger Christ ins Paradies kommt nachdem man stirbt (kein Selbstmord) sollte man dann als Christ nicht hoffen so früh wie möglich Krebs zu bekommen oder so? Müsste man als Christ dann nicht gegen jegliche Art von Medizin sein?



Muss man nicht. Der liebe Gott hat ja dem Menschen die Fähigkeit gegeben, Krankheiten zu heilen.


----------



## Bjarnensen (15. Juni 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Du teilst deine Persönlichkeit jeden Tag auf, indem du verschiedene Rollen einnimmst... in der
> Schule bist du Schüler, deinen Eltern gegenüber bist du das Kind usw.
> Wenn du mal genau darüber nachdenkst, wirst du merken, dass du dich in allen unterschiedlichen Bereichen
> deines Lebens anders verhälst.
> ...



Er hat zwar mehrere Menschen beim Sterben gewogen, aber die 21 Gramm waren nur bei einem plötzlich verschwunden.


----------



## nemø (15. Juni 2011)

_ Also meine Seele wiegt mindestens n halbes Pfund, Bestes Selbstbewusstsein.

Aber warum gibt es Menschen, die sich selber runter machen. Bildhübsche Mädchen kenne ich nur zu genüge, die meinen, sie seien zu dick, zu hier zu da, Hauptsache was zu meckern. Dabei sind sie viel schöner, als sie es vermuten, das nehmen sie nur nicht an. Warum auch immer.

Jungs, die, weil sie viel am PC hocken, in die Schule kommen, als hätten sie noch nie mit irgend einem Menschen auf der Welt gesprochen. Machen Null Eindruck, merkt man nicht.

Ich selber sitze auch den einen oder anderen Nachmittag am PC und hab bestimmt schon viel zu viel zeit investiert. Aber wenn ich irgendwo hinkomme, dann werde ich nicht nur mit nem spotenden Blick angeguckt, sondern begrüßt und angesprochen.
Obwohl von mir genau so alle wissen, dass ich viel am PC hock und dass ich z.B. WoW zock, was ja in der NonGamerJugend das NonPlusUltra an Nerdigkeit ist, wie sie es von so einem, nennen wir es mal provokant "Opfer" tun, nehmen sie mich ganz anders wahr als einen anderen, der fast genau so ist wie ich...

Kann es sein, dass die Seele wirklich unterschiedlich viel wiegt?

Ich hab den Faden verloren.

Edit: Und auch keine Ahnung auf welchen Post ich grade antworte.

PPS: Wie zur Hölle komm ich da drauf. 
PPPS: Ah, das mit dem Selbstwertgefühl von Seite 11.
PPPPS: Postscriptale nachichten helfen echt viel._

Auf jeden Fall: Selbstwertgefühl kommt immer von sich selbst, denn wer nicht von sich überzeugt ist, kann sich anderen nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> _ Aber warum gibt es Menschen, die sich selber runter machen. Bildhübsche Mädchen kenne ich nur zu genüge, die meinen, sie seien zu dick, zu hier zu da, Hauptsache was zu meckern. Dabei sind sie viel schöner, als sie es vermuten, das nehmen sie nur nicht an. Warum auch immer.
> 
> Jungs, die, weil sie viel am PC hocken, in die Schule kommen, als hätten sie noch nie mit irgend einem Menschen auf der Welt gesprochen. Machen Null Eindruck, merkt man nicht._



Simpel... überall und wirklich überall wird einem gezeigt, vor"gelebt" und gesagt "was gut aussieht, was perfekt ist" z.E.: Es wird ein bestimmtes Bild als Ideal propagiert und gefestigt und dank der vollkommenen und unausweichlichen Mediaisierung der Gesellschaft wird dieses Künstliche Ideal (K.I. haha) bewusst und unbewusst zu jeder Zeit und überall wahrgenommen, aufgesogen und verarbeitet wodurch es dann eben zu solchen geschilderten Situationen kommt, dass an sich ausreichende Weibchen dieser unserer Spezies sich für minderwertig erachten, da die Abweichung ihres Selbstbildes, der Selbstwahrnehmung und von der Gesellschaft abgegeben Wertungsimpulse den Wert X innehaben wobei hier X>0% ist.

Der Zweite Teil der Zweiten Aussage ist etwas... wirr und irgendwie unvollständig formuliert, nach weiterer Erläuterung werd ich den auch noch bearbeiten.


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. Juni 2011)

Bjarnensen schrieb:


> Muss man nicht. Der liebe Gott hat ja dem Menschen die Fähigkeit gegeben, Krankheiten zu heilen.



Leider falsch. Ein extrem denkender Christ würde hoffen, dass Gott genau diesen Job für ihn tut. Er würde Gott fragen, warum er denn Krebs bekommt, würde aber niemals einen Arzt aufsuchen, geschweige denn in eine Krankenhaus gehen. Gott hat nur seinem Sohn Jesus die Fähigkeit gegeben, Menschen zu heilen. Leider haben die Menschen es verbockt und Jesus an ein Kreuz genagelt.


----------



## Lakor (16. Juni 2011)

Bjarnensen schrieb:


> Was Hat das mit Schrödinger zu tun? Der hatte ganz andere Ideen!



Das war eine Anspielung darfauf  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schr%C3%B6dingers_Katze


----------

